# What movie is this Line from ???? try to guess



## pez2002

dont even own a gun letalone many guns that would necessitate te an intire rack what am i gonna do with a gunrack


----------



## NeedWB/UPN

pez2002 said:


> dont even own a gun let alone many guns that would necessitate te an intire rack what am i gonna do with a gunrack


lmao.. Waynes World!! Wayne's World! Party Time! Excellent!


----------



## Mark Holtz

_Wrong forum. Moving to Movies and DVD talk. - *Holtz*_


----------



## jrjcd

"Anything goes wrong, anything at all, your fault, my fault, nobody's fault I'm gonna blow your head off. No matter what happens, no matter who gets killed I'm gonna blow your head off."


name that film...


----------



## JohnMI

"Big Jake" with John Wayne.


----------



## jrjcd

"one word: plastics"


----------



## JohnMI

I know that one also, but I'll give someone else a chance. 

- John...


----------



## spanishannouncetable

The Graduate

"Excuse me while I whip this out."


----------



## jrjcd

Blazing Saddles

"It's the stuff dreams are made of"


----------



## bobsupra

Maltese Falcon

"Lawzy, we got to have a doctor. I don't know nothin' 'bout birthin' babies"


----------



## Ric

I'm from Atlanta so I guess I'll take that:

Gone With the Wind

"and when there was no meat we ate fowl; and when there was no fowl we ate crawdad; and when there was no crawdad to be found, we ate sand."


----------



## bobsupra

Raising Arizona 

"Who was the best pilot I ever saw? Well, uh, you're lookin' at 'im"


----------



## jrjcd

The right stuff


"Remember you're fighting for this woman's honor…which is probably more than she ever did."


----------



## bobsupra

Duck Soup

"Mr. President, I'm not saying we wouldn't get our hair mussed, but I do say no more than ten to twenty million killed, tops, that is, depending on the breaks."


----------



## jrjcd

dr. strangelove


"I'm shocked....SHOCKED!!!...that gambling is going on in here..."


----------



## bobsupra

Casablanca

"I'll have what she's having."


----------



## Stosh

When Harry Met Sally


"Wake up. Time to die."


----------



## bobsupra

Blade Runner

He-e-e-e-re's Johnnie


----------



## Stosh

The Shining


Gotta make these just a little harder:

"What came first, the music or the misery?"


----------



## bobsupra

Pirates of the Carribean

"No wire hangers!"


----------



## Stosh

bobsupra said:


> Pirates of the Carribean


Nope. Don't tell me I stumped the expert! (and don't challenge me too hard...I'm not even close to as good as "bobsupra")


----------



## bobsupra

My error. Should have checked that out. 

High Fidelity

"No wire hangers!"


----------



## Stosh

bobsupra said:


> "No wire hangers!"


Mommie Dearest.

By the way, do you know this stuff, or are you cheating with a site like StationFIVE?

Know this stuff = I'm impressed!

Cheating = boo hiss!

"Then what's orange? If this is a red, I wanna know, what's orange?"


----------



## bobsupra

ok you got me on that one. Normally what I do, if I don't get right away, is try to guess and then confirm it on a data base like IMDB by putting in my guess and see if the quote comes up. Usually the quote has some kind of clue.

The one you gave has me stumped, tho.


----------



## Stosh

bobsupra said:


> The one you gave has me stumped, tho.


Another line from the movie (my favorite, considering the context):

Ellen Bustyn, as Sara Goldfarb, "I'm going to be on television!".


----------



## bobsupra

Now that made it easier! 

Requiem for a Dream 

The hint is in this quote:

"That's mighty brave talk for a one-eyed fat man!"


----------



## jrjcd

true grit

"they're dead...they're all messed up..."


----------



## Stosh

Night of the Living Dead


Along the same lines (hint hint):

"Richie, would you do me a favor..."


----------



## bobsupra

Not bad.
From Dusk Till Dawn 

Then she tried to sit in my lap while I was standing up.


----------



## invaliduser88

The Big Sleep

"He no nuts, he's crazy!"


----------



## Stosh

Indian Jones and the Temple of Doom


"It's good to be the king!"


----------



## bobsupra

History of the World, Part 1

"I'm NOT gonna be ignored, Dan"


----------



## Stosh

Fatal Attraction


"Will you look at those snappers Ralph!"


----------



## invaliduser88

Romancing the Stone

"Guess you broke into the wrong God damn rec room, didn't ya!"


----------



## bobsupra

Tremors

"We all go a little mad sometimes... Haven't you?"


----------



## Stosh

Pyscho


"You knew Jesus?"
"Knew him? ***** owes me twelve bucks!"


----------



## bobsupra

Of course, Dogma

Listen, I - I appreciate this whole seduction scene you got going, but let me give you a tip: I'm a sure thing


----------



## JohnMI

_Pretty Woman_

Now, a bit less popular/known...

"First there was darkness, then came the strangers."


----------



## Stosh

Dark City


Not one of my favorites; I prefer:

"I'm immortal. I can do anything."
"Oh yeah? Clap!"


----------



## bobsupra

Buffy the Vampire Slayer

"Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!"


----------



## MikeSoltis

Monty Python and the Holy Grail

Since that one was so easy, I guess I have to do an easy one too....

"Be careful what you shoot at...most things in here don't react well to bullets."


----------



## invaliduser88

The Hunt for Red October

"Einstein was PROBABLY one of them!


----------



## Stosh

Close Encounters of the Third Kind


"Don't start tryin' to do the right thing, boy-o. You haven't the practice."


----------



## bobsupra

LA Confidential

"Attica! Attica!"


----------



## invaliduser88

Dog Day Afternoon

"You've managed to kill just about everyone else, but like a poor marksman you keep missing the target."


----------



## Richard King

Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan 

Reach way back...
"He was a Methodist, you know."


----------



## Richard King

Another hint:

"CHARGE!!!"


----------



## bobsupra

Need a third hint! This one got me.


----------



## Richard King

Ok, here you go....

Character #1: "Well, how did the poison get in the wine?" 

Character #2: "Well, we put it in the wine because it's less noticeable. When it's in tea, it has a distinct odor."


----------



## Stosh

Arsenic and Old Lace


An easy one to ease the tension:

"You know how to whistle, don't you, Steve?"


----------



## bobsupra

To Have and Have Not...ok time for big dogs

I'm robbing a bank because they got money here. That's why I'm robbing it


----------



## invaliduser88

Dog Day Afternoon

"I can't lie to you about your chances, but... you have my sympathies."


----------



## bobsupra

Alien (No "s")

The only arithmetic he ever got was hearing the referee count up to ten


----------



## BobMurdoch

On the Waterfront.

"You're a funny man, Sully, I like you. That's why I'm going to kill
you last."


----------



## bobsupra

Commando

Do not speak to me of rules. This is war! This is not a game of cricket!


----------



## BobMurdoch

Bridge on the River Kwai.

"I LIKE you, Joel. Don't You KNOW that?"

Also....

"Who's the UBoat Commander?"


----------



## bobsupra

Risky Business

I can find another wife easy, but not a horse like that.
And
There are some things a man just can't walk away from


----------



## BobMurdoch

OK, THAT one was hard.... needed help on that one....

Stagecoach.

Here's a hard one too.....

"Why don't you stick that welding torch in my ear, and call it the end of a perfect day."


----------



## bobsupra

The Rocketeer

Fasten your seatbelts, it's going to be a bumpy night (easy one)


----------



## Stosh

I don't think that one was all that easy - how many people are familiar with "All About Eve"?

Now here's an easy one:

"You're going to give her an injection of adrenaline directly to her heart."
"Then what happens?"
"I'm curious about that myself."


----------



## SpenceJT

Pulp Fiction

...how about;

"Inconcievable!"


----------



## Stosh

That's a toughie, because it probably could come from a few movies. But I suspect strongly you were looking for "Princess Bride". Good one!


In keeping with that spirit, and in honor of another message here:

"He's not the Messiah. He's a very naughty boy!"


----------



## jrjcd

Life of Brian


"Many have died, last week, on these streets. In the basement of this building, you will find them. I have given them the last rites, now, you do what you will. You are stronger than us... But soon, I think they be stronger than you"


----------



## Stosh

Dawn of the Dead


OK, let's ratchet it up a notch. I'll bow down to anyone who gets this one!

"Give a man a gun and he thinks he's Superman. Give him two and he thinks he's God."


----------



## bobsupra

Lashou shentan 

Yes, I know who Judas was. He was a man I worked for and admired until he disgraced the four stars on his uniform


----------



## mjrusso45

Hard Boiled. 

An easy one to get things going again:

"Stop pissing, Yuri. Give me a stopwatch and a map, and I'll fly the Alps in a plane with no windows"


----------



## bobsupra

Wrong Answer

Next clue:
All you've got to know is this: right now the government of the United States is sitting on top of the Washington Monument, right on the very point, tilting right and left and ready to fall off and break up on the pavement. There are just a handful of men that can prevent it. And you're one of them.


----------



## MikeSoltis

> Yes, I know who Judas was. He was a man I worked for and admired until he disgraced the four stars on his uniform


This was from The Enemy Within (the HBO remake of Seven Days in May), although the second one I think is from the original (Seven Days in May), I don't remember it in the remake.



> Stop pissing, Yuri. Give me a stopwatch and a map, and I'll fly the Alps in a plane with no windows


This was also from the Hunt for Red October

You want an easy one....

Everybody remember where we parked.


----------



## bobsupra

Star Trek IV

Speaking of Parks...

Yeah, but your scientists were so preoccupied with whether or not they could, they didn't stop to think if they should.


----------



## MikeSoltis

Jurassic Park (if i lerned how to spel)

If you liked that, you're gonna love this.


----------



## bobsupra

Aliens (with an "s")

And a little more recent....

You're probably just having a mid-life crisis. Did you buy a Porsche yet?


----------



## invaliduser88

Lost in Translation

"Name a shrub after me. Something prickly and hard to eradicate."


----------



## bobsupra

Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World

"You wanted advice? Well here it is... straight from me to you... keep your paws off my underwear."


----------



## Stosh

Chicago

Kudos for getting "Hard Boiled". Don't see many non-Hollywood movies here.


"Sometimes people need a little help. Sometimes people need to be forgiven. And sometimes they need to go to jail."


----------



## bobsupra

magnolia

I am a gay lesbian woman! I do not mythologize the male sexual organ!


----------



## invaliduser88

Primary Colors

"To the winch, wench!"


----------



## Stosh

The Neverending Story


"I may be wet, but my martini is still dry"


----------



## bobsupra

Never Say Never Again 

"C'mon Hobbs, knock the cover off the ball!"


----------



## MikeSoltis

The Natural

Wear a dress....panties are optional.


----------



## bobsupra

Doc Hollywood

He is intelligent, but not experienced. His pattern indicates 2 dimensional thinking


----------



## djlong

Start Trek II: The Wrath of Khan

Now an easy one for geeks:

"On the other side of the screen... It all looks so easy!"


----------



## bobsupra

Non-Geeks can't respond, tron?


----------



## MikeSoltis

Oh, man. I never should have written all those tank programs.


----------



## bobsupra

Then from Tron, we'll go to:

NO! (the only word spoken in the entire movie)


----------



## jrjcd

silent movie

"We have a Frankenstein on our hands, and a very well-informed Frankenstein. He must be stopped." 


btw, this is from my all time favorite film...


----------



## bobsupra

Humm. This one took awhile.

Champagne for Caesar 

And from one of my top ten

Sir, this is Private Elliot at Opana Point. There's a large formation of planes coming in from the north - 140 miles, 3 degrees east.


----------



## invaliduser88

Tora! Tora! Tora!

"Now listen to me, I tell you boys and girls - whichever one of you gets it out... is going to wind up with the single most important interview since... God talked to Moses!"


----------



## bobsupra

Superman

I never dance with a vacuum cleaner! (translated from the French)


----------



## Stosh

And God Created Woman


Similarly,

"A good many dramatic situations begin with screaming."


----------



## bobsupra

Very similar women....Barbarella 

He wants to have a baby... How'm I gonna do that, Frank!!? (which version?)


----------



## JeffB

Postman Always Rings Twice...with Jack Nicholson

God gave men brains larger than dogs' so they wouldn't hump women's legs at cocktail parties.


----------



## bobsupra

Hackers

Lotta people go through life doing things badly. Racing's important to men who do it well. When you're racing, it's life. Anything that happens before or after is just waiting.


----------



## JeffB

One of my favorite Steve McQueen movies - Le Mans

On the same Genre - 
I live my life a quarter mile at a time.


----------



## bobsupra

Two of them (I cheated):
The Fast and the Furious and Torque

same genre:

The fear is never gone.


----------



## invaliduser88

Driven

"Here's to swimmin' with bow-legged women."


----------



## bobsupra

Jaws....and staying with the fish thing...

"Will you get your head out of the clouds and back in the water where it belongs." (complements of my daughter)


----------



## Stosh

bobsupra said:


> Very similar women....Barbarella


Actually, I was going for the fact that both movies were directed by Roger Vadim.

Back to the present:

The Little Mermaid

And sticking with the current theme:

"Welcome to the Statue of Liberty. The statue was a gift from French citizens, and has come to symbolize hope for naked women everywhere."


----------



## bobsupra

Splash...and continuing the theme (somewhat)

Charlotte, we're Jewish.


----------



## Stosh

Mermaids (Winona! Be still my heart!)

"I always find the fish. Always!"


----------



## bobsupra

Perfect Storm

That ain't no whale; that a great white god.


----------



## Stosh

Moby Dick

Too easy! As is:

"I'll live to see you - all of you - hung from the highest yardarm in the British fleet."


----------



## bobsupra

Mutiny on the Bouncy

Why is it the people who need the most help... won't take it?


----------



## BobMurdoch

bobsupra said:


> Mutiny on the Bouncy


Is that one of those late night Cinemax movies? (Like "Playmate of the Apes"?)
:lol:


----------



## bobsupra

Naw, its one of Charlies PPV's


----------



## BobMurdoch

Oh, A River runs Through It was the movie by the way....

"That must be SOME planet you men come from......."

AND

"Drink this. It won't make you forget, but it will make you NOT mind remembering..."


----------



## bobsupra

Flesh Gordon?

How did you know? How did you know I'd respond to you the way I have?


----------



## BobMurdoch

Ooh, I like it we're in the hot and heavy movie quotes portion of the game now.......

9 1/2 Weeks.....

"You can't touch me, but I can touch you. I'd really love to touch you. "


----------



## bobsupra

Showgirls

First, we'll have an orgy. Then we'll go see Tony Bennett.


----------



## Stosh

Bob & Ted & Carol & Alice

"Maybe you shouldn't dress like that."
"This is a blouse and a skirt. I don't know what you're talking about."
"You shouldn't wear that body."


----------



## bobsupra

Body Heat (I wanted that one. BooHoo)


The reign of Christian terror is over. We're going back to our roots. We are porn again


----------



## Stosh

bobsupra said:


> Body Heat (I wanted that one. BooHoo)


That's one of my favorite moviesl There are lots of good quotes in it, too.

The People vs. Larry Flynt

"Your happiness is my hap-penis."


----------



## bobsupra

Bring on the butter...Last Tango in Paris

I can't see things that are right in front of me, and I can see things that couldn't be there.


----------



## Stosh

That's a relatively obscure one - Blink

From one of my all-time favs; can't believe we haven't touched on this one earlier:

"Remember, no matter where you go, there you are."

and, just 'cause it's so good:

"It's not my goddamn planet, understand, monkey boy?"


----------



## bobsupra

Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai 

Make me feel good.


----------



## Stosh

Monsters' Ball

"Werewolf?"
"There."
"What?"
"There wolf. There castle."
"Why are you talking that way?"
"I thought you wanted to."


----------



## bobsupra

That's Frankensteen! (Young one)

Right - Just Joan


----------



## Stosh

bobsupra said:


> That's Frankensteen!


You mean "Fronkensteen", of course!

Jewel of the Nile

"I was lucky in the order, but I've always been lucky when it comes to killin' folk."


----------



## bobsupra

Unforgiven

I'm physiologically incapable of fidelity.


----------



## Stosh

Frida

"I didn't surrender, but they took my horse and made him surrender. They have him pulling a wagon up in Kansas I bet."


----------



## bobsupra

The Outlaw Josey Wales

He did it! He missed the barn!


----------



## Stosh

Good one! Cat Ballou (sp).

And to keep my theme going:

"Do you imbibe?"
"Only after nine in the morning."


----------



## bobsupra

Pale Rider

How are you doing out there in Marlboro country?


----------



## Stosh

The Horse Whisperer

"You see in this world there's two kinds of people my friend, those with loaded guns, and those who dig...you dig!"


----------



## invaliduser88

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly

http://www.fortunecity.com/tinpan/sitar/1091/g/GoodBadUgly.mid

"Today, my jurisdiction ends here."


----------



## MikeSoltis

Silverado . . . damn, I was going to use that one. Now I have to use this (easy) one...

I'm your huckleberry...


----------



## Timco

Tombstone.

Changing directions...

"...Melrose place is a really good show!"


----------



## Stosh

Tombstone

"You see my mule don't like people laughing."


----------



## Stosh

Oops...sorry for getting things out of sync...didn't see that last post!

Reality Bites


"You see my mule don't like people laughing."


----------



## bobsupra

A fistful of bucks ($)

You're nothing but a low-down Yankee liar!


----------



## invaliduser88

Shane

"My brains... are going into my feet!"


----------



## BobMurdoch

Spaceballs.

"But we're not making the same old mistakes......"

"No, you're making new ones...."


----------



## invaliduser88

The Lost World

"It's not nice to fool with the dark overlords!"


----------



## bobsupra

Howard the Duck (one of my bottom ten worst movies)

I'll see my lawyer about this as soon as he graduates from law school.


----------



## Stosh

Speaking of ducks - Duck Soup


"What happened to the old bank? It was beautiful!"
"People kept robbing it."
"Small price to pay for beauty."


----------



## invaliduser88

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid

"The world is changed. I feel it in the water. I feel it in the earth. I smell it in the air. Much that once was, is lost, for none now live who remember it."


----------



## bobsupra

Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring

Becca, quit being a *****!


----------



## Stosh

The Ring (which I seem to be alone in feeling was better than the Japanese movie it was based on, "Ringu" - and I'm a big fan of foreign flicks)



Too easy?:

"What have you done to my baby? What's wrong with his eyes?
"He has his father's eyes."


----------



## invaliduser88

Rosemary's Baby

"Why don't we just wait here for a while. See what happens."


----------



## Stosh

The Thing (John Carpenter's remake)


"So come up to the lab and see what's on the slab."


----------



## bobsupra

The Rocky Horror Picture Show

He doesn't know it's supposed to be a show! He thinks it's a damn fight!


----------



## djlong

Rocky

This one's a little tougher:

"There's only one thing worse than a dragon... Americans.."


----------



## BobMurdoch

Reign of Fire.

"I haven't seen a white person (in this whole part of town)"

"No, there's one........ Oops, they got 'em"

OK, not the most PC quote but it was a funny movie......

Here's a clue...... In movie posters promoting the movie, all theaters west of the Mississippi had one female stars name above and to the left of the title, while east of the Mississippi the other female store got the honor


----------



## invaliduser88

Outrageous Fortune

"Hey Joe, what do you know?"


----------



## smoky

Artificial Intelligence


"They were bad men, and the whores weren't ladies."


----------



## Stosh

The Life and Times of Judge Roy Bean

"Money won is twice as sweet as money earned."


----------



## invaliduser88

The Color of Money

"Wow, he just made the international sign of the doughnut."


----------



## bobsupra

Mars Attacks!


.....welcome to California


----------



## SpenceJT

Die Hard

"Nobility is not a birthright. It is defined by one's actions"


----------



## JohnMI

Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves

"Are you doing something sexual?" 
"Does this look sexual to you?"


----------



## invaliduser88

Secretary

"Whoa lady, I only speak two languages, English and bad English.


----------



## Stosh

The Fifth Element 

"Put on your Sunday best, kids - we're going to Sears!"


----------



## JohnMI

The Brady Bunch Movie

"You keep this up and they'll lock you in a room and throw away the room."


----------



## Stosh

The Manhattan Project

"A second flood, a simple famine, plagues of locusts everywhere, or a cataclysmic earthquake, I'd accept with some despair. But no, You sent us Congress! Good God, Sir, was that fair?"


----------



## invaliduser88

1776

"Captain, if your mother saw you do that, she'd be very upset."


----------



## Stosh

Saving Private Ryan


A ridiculously easy one:

"I’m afraid I can’t do that, Dave."


----------



## MikeSoltis

2001

You forgot the doll.


----------



## invaliduser88

Weird Science

"I heard that you were feeling ill / Headache, fever, and a chill / I came to help restore your pluck / 'Cause I'm the nurse who likes to ..."


----------



## JohnMI

Ferris Bueller's Day Off -- excellent stuff there!

"You see, I take these glasses off, she looks like a regular person... on -- formaldehyde face."


----------



## invaliduser88

They Live - Best quote was "I have come here to chew bubblegum and kick ass. And I'm all out of bubblegum. "

"Oh, I got a live one here! "


----------



## JohnMI

invaliduser88 said:


> They Live - Best quote was "I have come here to chew bubblegum and kick ass. And I'm all out of bubblegum. "


Indeed, but I thought that one would be too obvious. 



> "Oh, I got a live one here! "


Batman -- plus Prince's Batdance! 

Here's another easy one...

"And the monkey flips the switch."

- John...


----------



## invaliduser88

Lost in Space

"Ty Cobb wanted to play. None of could stand the son-of-a-***** when we were alive, so we told him to stick it."


----------



## Stosh

Field of Dreams

By the way, my favorite Batman quote - with apologies to HappyGoLucky - "Never rub another man's rhubarb."

Next movie:

"Wrong? What could be wrong with our child, Robert? We're beautiful people, aren't we?"


----------



## bobsupra

The Omen

Does it act as a drug?


----------



## Stosh

The Insider

Good one!

And another too-easy one:

"Have you ever tried... not being a mutant?"


----------



## bobsupra

X2

A man curses because he doesn't have the words to say what's on his mind.


----------



## Stosh

Malcolm X


This one is so full of good quotes it's hard to pick one:

"Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries! Now go away, or I shall taunt you for a second time."


----------



## invaliduser88

Monty Python and the Holy Grail

"Whoa! It's like a big lugie!"


----------



## Stosh

Evolution


"This? This is ice. This is what happens to water when it gets too cold. This? This is Kent. This is what happens to people when they get too sexually frustrated."


----------



## invaliduser88

Real Genius

Dedicated to the upcoming holiday...

"Always look on the bright side of life."


----------



## Stosh

Ah yes, a little counterpoint to "The Passion of the Christ", with "The Life of Brian"!
(now that tune is stuck in my head...)


"Life is like a movie. Only you can't pick your genre."


----------



## freakmonkey

Scream


"We're police officers! We're not trained to handle this kind of violence."


----------



## MikeSoltis

Demolition Man

Oh man....smells like barbecued dog hair.

(I know, too easy)


----------



## djlong

Ghostbusters? (I thought the line was "smells like burnt dog")

In case I was right:

"That *still* only counts as ONE!"


----------



## TNGTony

LOTR Return of the King ?

In case I was correct...

"Look kids...Big Ben. Parliament."

See ya
Tony


----------



## freakmonkey

National Lampoon's European Vacation

"He had threatened to kill me in public."

"Why would he want to kill you in public?"

"I think she meant, he threatened, in public, to kill her."


----------



## MikeSoltis

I will skip that one to let someone else have a turn.
Posting for two reasons:
1. The line is 'barbecued dog hair' from Ghostbusters.
2. I have no idea what movie the line "In case I was correct" is from :lol:

sorry this started a new page, our current 'in play' quote is


> "He had threatened to kill me in public."
> 
> "Why would he want to kill you in public?"
> 
> "I think she meant, he threatened, in public, to kill her."


----------



## TNGTony

> "He had threatened to kill me in public."
> 
> "Why would he want to kill you in public?"
> 
> "I think she meant, he threatened, in public, to kill her."


I have no *CLUE*

"Sex is a joke in heaven?"
"The way I understand it, it's mostly a joke down here, too."


----------



## Stosh

Dogma (a rerun, but that's ok)


"Can I borrow your underpants for ten minutes?"


----------



## freakmonkey

sixteen candels


monty capuletti: "What are you talkin' to me about drugs for? I got my daughter here! She's twelve years-old!"

new neighbor: "Hey, look, you got a connection in the family already, stick with it."


a 1983 release.


----------



## Stosh

Easy Money

"Are you a Mexican or a Mexican't?"


----------



## freakmonkey

Once Upon A Time In Mexico

"Occupation?"

"Stand up philosopher."

"What?"

"Stand up philosopher. I coalesce the vapors of human existence into a viable and meaningful comprehension."

"Oh, a BULL**** artist!"


----------



## invaliduser88

History of the World, Part 1

"I've just pissed in my pants and nobody can do anything about it."


----------



## Stosh

Dances With Wolves


"The suspense is terrible. I hope it'll last."


----------



## invaliduser88

Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory

"Wanna take a ride?"


----------



## freakmonkey

Contact

Ya know, if I wasn't in uniform, I'd split your skull with the butt of this revolver, faster than you could say "police brutality."


----------



## invaliduser88

Vacation

"You can come and play now."


----------



## freakmonkey

close encounters of the third kind


que dices? yo no hablo espanol. espera estoy hablando espanol

Translation:
What did you say? I dont speak spanish. What a minute I am speaking spainsh.


----------



## MikeSoltis

Bedazzled (the new one)

Have you sat before her before?
No, no, the judge sits first. Then we sit.

(edited for accuracy)


----------



## bobsupra

Intolerable Cruelty

Silly Caucasian girl likes to play with Samurai swords


----------



## freakmonkey

Kill Bill, Volume 1


Girl- Your crazy

Man- I'm not crazy I just don't give a f*ck.


----------



## bobsupra

Night of the Comet 

"I think we're getting into a weird area here."


----------



## invaliduser88

Tootsie

"The horror. The horror."


----------



## freakmonkey

Apocalypse Now 



I always treat my business partners right . . . may God rest their souls.


----------



## Stosh

Hard Bodies 2


"I thought I had mono once for an entire year. Turned out I was just really bored."


----------



## Richard King

Wayne's World

"(NAME)!! That was your last date!!!"
Name deleted because it is part of the title.


----------



## bobsupra

Harold and Maude

"She offered me free love. At the time, that was all I could afford."


----------



## freakmonkey

Spy who came in from the cold.

"If you need me, just call. You know how to dial, don't you? You just put your finger in the hole and make tiny little circles."


----------



## bobsupra

Very funny. At first I thought, no too obvious, but then remembered the whistle thing. So not the most beautiful woman of her era, but:
"Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid"

He sells sea shells by the sea shore


----------



## freakmonkey

Key largo One of my favorites.

This next on is pretty easy and also from one of my favorites:

Woman: Where were you last night?

Man: That's so long ago, I don't remember.

Woman: Will I see you tonight?

Man: I never make plans that far ahead.


----------



## bobsupra

You must remember this...

Casablanca

By the authority vested in me by Kaiser William II, I pronounce you man and wife. Proceed with the execution.


----------



## invaliduser88

The African Queen

"That wasn't very sporting, using real bullets."


----------



## Stosh

Speaking of classics - North by Northwest


"The greatest trick the devil ever pulled was convincing the world he doesn't exist."


----------



## MikeSoltis

The Usual Suspects (again), also they used it in "End of Days"

Seems like you got this all figured out.
Yeah, right up to the point where we don't get killed.


----------



## invaliduser88

Open Range

"People on ludes should not drive."


----------



## freakmonkey

Fast times at ridgemont high.

Man 1 : "As we sit here and idly chat, there are woman, female human beings, rolling around in strange beds with strange men, and we are making money from that."

Man 2 : "Is this a great country or what."


----------



## bobsupra

Night Shift

The public doesn't give a damn about integrity. A town that won't defend itself deserves no help.


----------



## TNGTony

High Noon ... one of the few westerns I like. It was remade as a sci-fi with Sean Connery playing the Garry Cooper roll in "Outland"

Easy one...
"Every Sperm is sacred!"

See ya
Tony


----------



## bobsupra

The Meaning of Life

I want to be upfront. I am not interested in sex with you.


----------



## invaliduser88

The Mirror Has Two Faces

"Despicable". That's the first time anyone's ever applied that word to me.


----------



## bobsupra

Thomas the Tank Engine & Friends

"Who put Playboy in the bathroom?"


----------



## invaliduser88

bobsupra said:


> Thomas the Tank Engine & Friends
> 
> "Who put Playboy in the bathroom?"


Really? that wasn't the movie that I was refering to...:grin:


----------



## bobsupra

Okay, Patton (but I like mine)

Who put Playboy in the bathroom


----------



## Stosh

bobsupra said:


> Thomas the Tank Engine & Friends


I know that is a real movie, but was that line actually in it?

OK, back to our regularly scheduled program:

The Birdcage

"I'm a convicted killer who provides sound financial planning."


----------



## freakmonkey

shawshank redemption


I am not complaining, but I usually don't like my filth this clean.


----------



## TNGTony

That would be "Bachelor Party".

How about this one:


"In women's tennis I always root against the heterosexual."


----------



## bobsupra

Top Secret

There are two kinds of people in this world: Those that enter a room and turn the television set on, and those that enter a room and turn the television set off.


----------



## freakmonkey

The Manchurian Candidate

If there's one thing this last week has taught me, it's better to have a gun and not need it than to need a gun and not have it.


----------



## chris flannery

True Romance



"who invented liquid soap, and why?"


----------



## TerryC

The Sure Thing

"They done loved him up and turned him into a horny toad."


----------



## TNGTony

One of the funniest movies I've seen in a long time:

O Brother Where Art Thou.

---
"What we done in France we had to do. And some that done it, didn't come back. And that kind of thing ain't for buyin' or sellin'."

See ya
Tony


----------



## freakmonkey

That was Seargent York

She's great. She's really exotic. She's a princess. She's Polynesian well, half Polynesian, and half American. She's Amnesian.


----------



## Richard King

Dave

" You lost my money on a horse?"

"In retrospect I'm not even sure it was a horse."


----------



## invaliduser88

The Freshman

"There's 215 bones in the human body. That's one."


----------



## freakmonkey

terminator 2

Isn't it funny? They always want to be friends after they rip out your heart and throw it on the floor.


----------



## invaliduser88

Starship Troopers

"The defense department regrets to inform you that your sons are dead because they were stupid."


----------



## freakmonkey

Top Gun

I once cured an amateur skydiver of acute acrophobia. Now you could say he was all right because he was able to jump, but you could also say he was not all right because he was so stoned he neglected to open his parachute.


----------



## MikeSoltis

S.O.B., one of the funnier movies I have seen actually.

Did the little boy make it with Lassie?
Yes. Yes he did.


----------



## invaliduser88

Addicted to Love

"One thing's for sure, we're all gonna be a lot thinner."


----------



## djlong

Star Wars (now retitled Episode IV - A New Hope)

"You seem somewhat familiar - have I threatened you before?"


----------



## Tusk

Pirates of the Caribbean: curse of the Black Pearl


Every time Catherine would turn on the microwave, I'd piss my pants and forget who I was for about half an hour.


----------



## invaliduser88

Christmas Vacation

"I married Rambo!"


----------



## Richard King

True Lies.... wow, I remembered that one without looking it up...



> So, I'm tendin' bar there at Ecklund and Swedlin's last Tuesday and this little guy's drinkin' and he says, "So where can a guy find some action? I'm goin' crazy out there at the lake." And I says, "What kinda action?" and he says, "Woman action, what do I look like?" And I says, "Well, what do *I* look like, I don't arrange that kinda thing," and he says, "I'm goin' crazy out there at the lake," and I says, "Well, this ain't that kinda place."


----------



## Richard King

Another from the same flick:

"Oh, I just think I'm gonna barf... Well, that passed. Now I'm hungry again."


----------



## TNGTony

Fargo

This is paraphrased, pretty close though.

"What's this?"
"That's a standard part of the contract...it's the sanity clause"
"Oh, you can't fool me. Everybody knows there's no such thing as Sanity Claus"

See ya
Tony


----------



## invaliduser88

A Night at the Opera

"I'll wager you anything you like, if American women stopped wearing brassieres, your whole national economy would collapse overnight!"


----------



## Tusk

It's a mad, mad, mad, mad world.

"You know, there are more people in law school right now than there are lawyers on the entire planet? Think about that."


----------



## Tusk

Come on people

"Kirby, how are you?"

"I'm obsessed thank you very much."


----------



## invaliduser88

St. Elmo's Fire

"What knockers."
"Oh, thank you doctor."


----------



## TNGTony

Young Frankenstien. That line loses a little something without the visual. 

"So, you people are austronauts on some sort of star trek?"


----------



## invaliduser88

Star Trek: First Contact

"Music to drown by. Now I know I'm in first class."


----------



## freakmonkey

Titanic

I'm not an actor. I'm a movie star.


----------



## invaliduser88

My Favorite Year

"A little gasoline... blowtorch... no problem."

Second quote

"Don't mind her. She's still upset because somebody dropped a house on her sister."


----------



## bobsupra

Beetlejuice

"This isn't how I die"


----------



## freakmonkey

big fish

"Hey! You know, we left this England place because it was bogus. So if we don't get some cool rules ourselves, pronto, we'll just be bogus too."


----------



## bobsupra

Fast Times at Ridgemont High 

"You can't just walk out of a drive-in"


----------



## invaliduser88

Grease

"Jack, please, I'm only an elected official here, I can't make decisions by myself!"


----------



## bobsupra

The Nightmare Before Christmas

I want you to tell me that you know for a fact that there's nothing wrong with my daughter, except in her mind


----------



## invaliduser88

A real nightmare before Christmas, The Exorcist.

"All you people are so scared of me. But it ain't me you gotta worry about now."


----------



## bobsupra

Pitch Black

"I honestly think you ought to calm down; take a stress pill and think things over."


----------



## invaliduser88

2001

"Fluoridation is the most monstrously conceived and dangerous communist plot we have ever had to face."


----------



## chubbya

jrjcd said:


> "one word: plastics"


Say Anything?


----------



## freakmonkey

invaliduser88 said:


> 2001
> 
> "Fluoridation is the most monstrously conceived and dangerous communist plot we have ever had to face."


Dr. Strangelove or how I learned to stop worrying and love the bomb.

"Boy there is no way,no way that you could come from my loins. When I get home I'm gonna punch your momma in the mouth."


----------



## chris flannery

Sheriff Buford T Justice in Smokey & the Bandit.



" What came first, the music or the misery?"...

"Did I listen to pop music because I was miserable, or was I miserable because I listened to pop music."


----------



## majesteit

High Fidelity?


----------



## majesteit

In the case that that was the right answer, here a new one:
"I have a love in my life. It makes me stronger than anything you can imagine."


----------



## freakmonkey

punch drunk love


In this country, you gotta make the money first. Then when you get the money, you get the power. Then when you get the power, then you get the women.


----------



## invaliduser88

Scarface

"By Grabthar's hammer, by the sons of Worvan, you shall be avenged."


----------



## BobMurdoch

Galaxy Quest.

"Hey where did these old cars come from?"

"Detroit."


----------



## invaliduser88

The Karate Kid

"Look on the bright side. We'll all have high schools named after us."


----------



## BobMurdoch

Deep Impact.

"You want to compare brainpans? I won the Westinghouse prize when I was 12, big deal. Published at 19, so what. I got a double doctorate from MIT at 22, Chemistry and Geology. I taught at Princeton for two and a half years. Why do I do this? Because the money's good, the scenery changes and they let me use explosives."


----------



## chubbya

Armageddon

"Boards do not hit back"


----------



## pez2002

you have to stop calling her why do you want laura Back ?


----------



## invaliduser88

chubbya said:


> Armageddon
> 
> "Boards do not hit back"


Enter the Dragon

"Oh good! My dog found the chainsaw!"


----------



## Guest

"Revenge is a dish best served cold"


----------



## Guest

invaliduser88 said:


> Enter the Dragon
> 
> "Oh good! My dog found the chainsaw!"


lilo and stitch

Thank you, I'm here 'til Thursday. Try the veal, very nice.


----------



## cclement

haha said:


> Thank you, I'm here 'til Thursday. Try the veal, very nice.


Shrek

Can I get you anything? Drive you to the middle of no where, leave you for dead?


----------



## invaliduser88

Christmas Vacation

"At my signal, unleash hell."


----------



## djlong

"Gladiator" [Russell Crowe]

Look, just because you pulled out your sword don't think I'm going to let you marry my wife.


----------



## djlong

Ok, that's been long enough.. It was "The Haunted Mansion"

Here's an easy one - will be even easier as the weekend comes and goes..

"Hi.... This is very heavy"


----------



## BobMurdoch

Spiderman 2?

"You passed and I failed! You *******! How could you do that to me??!!!?" 

"It was an accident. I'll take it again. I can fail, I know I can!!!!!"


----------



## jodyguercio

BobMurdoch said:


> Spiderman 2?
> 
> "You passed and I failed! You *******! How could you do that to me??!!!?"
> 
> "It was an accident. I'll take it again. I can fail, I know I can!!!!!"


Summer School

"You do an eclectic celebration of the dance! You do Fosse Fosse Fosse! You do Madonna, Madonna, Madonna."


----------



## fluffybear

Birdcage

" You told me you couldn't believe in somebody who didn't believe in you, I believed in you. Always believed in you... just didn't believe in me."


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> Birdcage
> 
> " You told me you couldn't believe in somebody who didn't believe in you, I believed in you. Always believed in you... just didn't believe in me."


Jerry Macguire (which is wrong) Its actually Pretty in Pink, thanks to FluffyBear for pointing that one out.

"Get off my airplane."


----------



## fluffybear

I can think of a couple of movies this may been said but I'll go with

Air Force One


Chopper, sic 'em! Sic 'em, boy!

Now, he said, "Sic 'em, boy." But, what I heard was, "Chopper, sic balls."


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> I can think of a couple of movies this may been said but I'll go with
> 
> Air Force One
> 
> Chopper, sic 'em! Sic 'em, boy!
> 
> Now, he said, "Sic 'em, boy." But, what I heard was, "Chopper, sic balls."


Stand By Me

"This is a simple game, you hit the ball, you catch the ball, you throw the ball......"


----------



## fluffybear

Bull Durham


I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> Bull Durham
> 
> I'm your huckleberry.


Tombstone

"It was a run by fruiting."


----------



## fluffybear

Mrs Doubtfire


Sure, but whats more important it's termite proof. Wait 'til you see it, they tell you how to furnish it too. No rugs or carpets, there just dust collecters... Linolium through the whole house, wait until you see the pictures, it's sleek and smooth easy to keep clean... well it's like every room in the house was a Bathroom!


----------



## fluffybear

What happened, Did I stump everyone?


----------



## fluffybear

fluffybear said:


> What happened, Did I stump everyone?


Times Up! I'll admit this was a tough one..

Answer: State Fair

Let's try this one:

*When a naked man is chasing a woman through an alley with a butcher's knife and a hard-on, I figure he isn't out collecting for the Red Cross!*


----------



## PTravel

fluffybear said:


> Times Up! I'll admit this was a tough one..
> 
> Answer: State Fair
> 
> Let's try this one:
> 
> *When a naked man is chasing a woman through an alley with a butcher's knife and a hard-on, I figure he isn't out collecting for the Red Cross!*


Dirty Harry

My turn (a long one, but it shouldn't be too hard):

"Against it? I should be positively astounded to hear anything that could be said FOR it. Why the whole bloody place is the most unspeakable matriarchy in the whole history of civilization! Look at yourself! The way your wife and her strumpet of a mother push you through the hoop! As far as I can see, American men have been totally emasculated- they're like slaves! They die like flies from coronary thrombosis while their women sit under hairdryers eating chocolates & arranging for every 2nd Tuesday to be some sort of Mother's Day! And this infantile preoccupation with bosoms. In all time in this Godforsaken country, the one thing that has appalled me most of all this this prepostrous preoccupation with bosoms. Don't you realize they have become the dominant theme in American culture: in literature, advertising and all fields of entertainment and everything. I'll wager you anything you like that if American women stopped wearing brassieres, your whole national economy would collapse overnight. "


----------



## fluffybear

It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World

* You're all wire-happy, boys. You've been in this camp too long. You put two and two together and it comes out four - only it ain't four.*


----------



## LarryFlowers

fluffybear said:


> It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World
> 
> * You're all wire-happy, boys. You've been in this camp too long. You put two and two together and it comes out four - only it ain't four.*


Stalag 17

Try this...

Nothing less. The number 10 raised almost literally to the power of infinity.


----------



## elaclair

fluffybear said:


> It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World
> 
> * You're all wire-happy, boys. You've been in this camp too long. You put two and two together and it comes out four - only it ain't four.*


Okay, I had to snicker because I knew this one...and wondered WHY I knew this one...

Stalag 17

"Meanwhile, I struggled for exactly the right BB gun hint. It had to be firm, but subtle."


----------



## LarryFlowers

elaclair said:


> Okay, I had to snicker because I knew this one...and wondered WHY I knew this one...
> 
> Stalag 17
> 
> "Meanwhile, I struggled for exactly the right BB gun hint. It had to be firm, but subtle."


Christmas Story (83 version)

"Nothing less. The number 10 raised almost literally to the power of infinity"


----------



## fluffybear

LarryFlowers said:


> Stalag 17
> 
> Nothing less. The number 10 raised almost literally to the power of infinity.


Forbidden Planet

*
Oh, my dear little librarian. You pile up enough tomorrows, and you'll find you are left with nothing but a lot of empty yesterdays. I don't know about you, but I'd like to make today worth remembering.*


----------



## Chris Blount

PTravel said:


> "Against it? I should be positively astounded to hear anything that could be said FOR it. Why the whole bloody place is the most unspeakable matriarchy in the whole history of civilization! Look at yourself! The way your wife and her strumpet of a mother push you through the hoop! As far as I can see, American men have been totally emasculated- they're like slaves! They die like flies from coronary thrombosis while their women sit under hairdryers eating chocolates & arranging for every 2nd Tuesday to be some sort of Mother's Day! And this infantile preoccupation with bosoms. In all time in this Godforsaken country, the one thing that has appalled me most of all this this prepostrous preoccupation with bosoms. Don't you realize they have become the dominant theme in American culture: in literature, advertising and all fields of entertainment and everything. I'll wager you anything you like that if American women stopped wearing brassieres, your whole national economy would collapse overnight. "


I only needed to read the first sentence of this quote and knew exactly what it was from. It's one of my favorites of all time.


----------



## jodyguercio

Ok I thought I was somewhat knowledgeable when it comes to movie quotes but Im being stumped left and right here.... :eek2:


----------



## elaclair

fluffybear said:


> Forbidden Planet
> 
> *
> Oh, my dear little librarian. You pile up enough tomorrows, and you'll find you are left with nothing but a lot of empty yesterdays. I don't know about you, but I'd like to make today worth remembering.*


The Music Man

"Why can't a woman be more like a man? "


----------



## fluffybear

elaclair said:



> The Music Man
> 
> "Why can't a woman be more like a man? "


My Fair Lady

*Nice matching suits. It must have been a ***** to get a 69 Extra Fat and a 12 Dwarf. *


----------



## elaclair

fluffybear said:


> My Fair Lady
> 
> *Nice matching suits. It must have been a ***** to get a 69 Extra Fat and a 12 Dwarf. *


I love that movie!!

Smokey and The Bandit.

*
"Leathermen don't get nervous"*


----------



## fluffybear

Can't Stop the Music

*Fabulous. We're gonna get killed! We were supposed to be home at 11! *


----------



## elaclair

fluffybear said:


> Can't Stop the Music
> 
> *Fabulous. We're gonna get killed! We were supposed to be home at 11! *


Hmm, we seem to have the same taste in movies.....

Thank God It's Friday!

Let's see if you're as warped as I am....

*"It's a good thing you changed your last name you son of a b**ch!"*


----------



## fluffybear

Wizards
*

Why bother to shoot this film? Why not release the old one under a new title? You've seen one, you've seen them all.*


----------



## elaclair

fluffybear said:


> Wizards
> *
> 
> Why bother to shoot this film? Why not release the old one under a new title? You've seen one, you've seen them all.*


Damn, you're making me feel old...I just watched this movie this weekend.

Singin' In The Rain

Okay, hopefully this one is esoteric enough
*
"Blue sky on Mars...hmm, that's different"*


----------



## fluffybear

Total Recall


----------



## fluffybear

*Which one of you guys wants to be a general? *


----------



## pez2002

claire is a fat girls name


----------



## fluffybear

Breakfast Club

We still need an answer to this one:
*
Which one of you guys wants to be a general?*


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

fluffybear said:


> *Which one of you guys wants to be a general? *


Dirty Dozen

*Ted, send over a bucket of ice with a bottle of champagne. Have the card read, "Tough luck, use the bucket to ice down your marbles, get drunk on me, signed Z*


----------



## fluffybear

Tommy Boy
*
You think there are men in this country who ain't seen your bosoms? *


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

A League of Their own

*
"I got up a little early, so I took the liberty of milking your cow."
"We don't have a cow. We got a bull. "*


----------



## fluffybear

Kingpin*

Look, we can not pay for the tapes, unless we take the tapes to the record company, and get paid. *


----------



## glorman

Sharkie_Fan said:


> A League of Their own
> 
> *
> "I got up a little early, so I took the liberty of milking your cow."
> "We don't have a cow. We got a bull. "*


Kingpin

same joke was also in City Slickers II

"Nobody steps on a church in MY town"


----------



## fluffybear

Ghostbusters
*
Look, we can not pay for the tapes, unless we take the tapes to the record company, and get paid.*


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

fluffybear said:


> *Look, we can not pay for the tapes, unless we take the tapes to the record company, and get paid. *


Boogie Nights

*Right well, my BLT drive on my computer just went AWOL, and, I got this big project due tomorrow for Mr. Kawasaci, if i dont get it in he's gonna ask me to commit harry carey, could you read me the number on the modem?...it's a little boxy thing. *


----------



## fluffybear

Hackers

*Free? You never gave me anything free! *


----------



## elaclair

fluffybear said:


> Hackers
> 
> *Free? You never gave me anything free! *


South Pacific

*I'm an ex-citizen of nowhere, and sometimes I get mighty homesick.*


----------



## jodyguercio

elaclair said:


> South Pacific
> 
> *I'm an ex-citizen of nowhere, and sometimes I get mighty homesick.*


Paint Your Wagon

"Yea doc, I canceled the check on the plugs. You gave me doll hair, yes I'll hold."


----------



## elaclair

jodyguercio said:


> Paint Your Wagon
> 
> "Yea doc, I canceled the check on the plugs. You gave me doll hair, yes I'll hold."


EdTV

*"Thank God and General Dynamics"*


----------



## jodyguercio

elaclair said:


> EdTV
> 
> *"Thank God and General Dynamics"*


Gray Lady Down

"Who knows where thoughts come from, they just appear."


----------



## fluffybear

Empire Records
*

Oh, that's all right. He can call me a flower if he wants to; I don't mind. *


----------



## JeffChap

Bambi

*Man1: Do these balloons blow up into funny shapes?

Man 2: Well, no, unless round is funny.*


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

JeffChap said:


> Bambi
> 
> *Man1: Do these balloons blow up into funny shapes?*
> 
> *Man 2: Well, no, unless round is funny.*


Raising Arizona

*He's not a friend of mine -- He's just horny.*


----------



## PTravel

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Raising Arizona
> 
> *He's not a friend of mine -- He's just horny.*


American Grafitti

*Oh, boy -- this is going to be great!*


----------



## djlong

PTravel said:


> American Grafitti
> 
> *Oh, boy -- this is going to be great!*


Animal House

"On the other side of the screen - it all looks so easy"


----------



## jodyguercio

djlong said:


> Animal House
> 
> "On the other side of the screen - it all looks so easy"


Tron

"Its Sicilian law Benny, if you kill a don you cant never be a don."


----------



## elaclair

jodyguercio said:


> Tron
> 
> "Its Sicilian law Benny, if you kill a don you cant never be a don."


Mobsters

*"I don't build in order to have clients. I have clients in order to build! "*


----------



## fluffybear

Fountianhead

*"I know who I am! I'm the dude playing the dude disguised as another dude!" *


----------



## elaclair

fluffybear said:


> Fountianhead
> 
> *"I know who I am! I'm the dude playing the dude disguised as another dude!" *


Haven't seen the movie yet, but the line was in the Trailer......

Tropic Thunder

*"I'm, NOT a man...."*


----------



## fluffybear

Batman
*
You know what they're going to say. The Times is going to support you. The News is going to knock you. The Post will take both sides at the same time. The rich will support you, likewise the blacks, and the Puerto Ricans won't give a s***. So come on, Al, quit stalling!*


----------



## Pink Fairy

I had to use help for that one...

The Taking of Pelham One Two Three

For my first one....

*We're hungry and frozen, some life that we've chosen...*


----------



## dettxw

How about _Rent_?

edit - I'll add a provisional question in case my guess is correct:

*I'm not going to bed with you, I'm going to bed in a bed you happen to be in also. *


----------



## fluffybear

The Sure Thing

*
"Max, you big hamburger!"*


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> The Sure Thing
> 
> *
> "Max, you big hamburger!"*


Freaky Friday

"After all, tomorrow is another day!"


----------



## fluffybear

Gone with the wind

*Fill her up! Ethel! *


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> Gone with the wind
> 
> *Fill her up! Ethel! *


1941 (Belushi was great)

"Yea but if reverse on a hard cross I can immediately go to guns on him"


----------



## TheRatPatrol

jodyguercio said:


> "Yea but if reverse on a hard cross I can immediately go to guns on him"


Top Gun

"A little religious communications might not be a bad idea at this stage of the game. Now myself, I don't take any chances. I talk to Mohammad, Buduh, Mr. Jesus H. Christ, and other religious honchos I can come up with. There is no such thing as an Atheist in the combat situation. Now we don't have a chaplain here, but I don't see that as any major set back. You can rest assured you will not go in that bag until I have said a few appropriate words over you."


----------



## fluffybear

The Siege of Firebase Gloria

*They even got the grave diggers with them! *


----------



## Jason Nipp

Kelly's Heroes

*"...I got chased by naked men,...I ate brownies with absolutely, no drugs in them,...I watched a brother and sister make out,......I kicked a robot in the balls,.....""*

.
.
.


----------



## jodyguercio

Jason Nipp said:


> Kelly's Heroes
> 
> *"...I got chased by naked men,...I ate brownies with absolutely, no drugs in them,...I watched a brother and sister make out,......I kicked a robot in the balls,.....""*
> 
> .
> .
> .


Euro Trip

*"You told me your finger was a gun."*

Glad to see this became a sticky.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Field of Dreams

* "Ugh! You smell like aftershave and taco meat." *


----------



## fluffybear

Blades of Glory

*Usually he's harder than trigonometry. *


----------



## Jason Nipp

You Don't Mess With The Zohan

*"That kangaroo just took my ball!"*


----------



## fluffybear

Caddyshack

*Seems like you're a man trying to give away money and don't have too many takers. *


----------



## elaclair

fluffybear said:


> Caddyshack
> 
> *Seems like you're a man trying to give away money and don't have too many takers. *


Hang 'Em High

*
"Oy veh! Have you got the wrong vampire."*


----------



## fluffybear

The Fearless Vampire Killers

*Amazing tradition. They throw a great party for you on the one day they know you can't come. *


----------



## elaclair

fluffybear said:


> The Fearless Vampire Killers
> 
> *Amazing tradition. They throw a great party for you on the one day they know you can't come. *


The Big Chill

*"So easy for you to die dramatically! It's a hell of a lot tougher for those of us who have to keep on trying! "*


----------



## fluffybear

Billy Jack

*Never lose your childish innocence. It's the most important thing. *


----------



## elaclair

fluffybear said:


> Billy Jack
> 
> *Never lose your childish innocence. It's the most important thing. *


Under The Tuscan Sun

*"If there is absolutely no way you can get out of taking a terrible beating, the only sensible thing to do is, get in the first lick! "*


----------



## fluffybear

The Trial of Billy Jack

*I got your f______ note! I rolled it up in the back with tobacco and smoked it! *


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> The Trial of Billy Jack
> 
> *I got your f______ note! I rolled it up in the back with tobacco and smoked it! *


Dazed and Confused
*
"There's nothing more exhilarating than pointing out the shortcomings of others, is there? *"


----------



## Pink Fairy

Randal Graves in CLERKS!!!

*Rollin' fatties, smokin' blunts, who's got the blunts? I got the blunts!*


----------



## fluffybear

jodyguercio said:


> Dazed and Confused
> *
> *"


Sorry but Dazed and Confused is incorrect (go back 3 spaces)


Pink Fairy said:


> *Rollin' fatties, smokin' blunts, who's got the blunts? I got the blunts!*


Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back

Still looking for an answer for:

*I got your f_____ note! I rolled it up in the back with tobacco and smoked it! *


----------



## Pink Fairy

fluffybear said:


> Sorry but Dazed and Confused is incorrect (go back 3 spaces)
> 
> Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back
> 
> Still looking for an answer for:
> 
> *I got your f_____ note! I rolled it up in the back with tobacco and smoked it! *


Tom Horn

*I wanna be where the people are.....*


----------



## elaclair

Pink Fairy said:


> Tom Horn
> 
> *I wanna be where the people are.....*


The Little Mermaid

*"And you didn't have to even once take off your boots! "*


----------



## fluffybear

Billy Jack Goes to Washington

*Isn't it wonderful? I'm going to jail! *


----------



## Jason Nipp

It's a Wonderful Life.

*"Ray. If someone asks if you are a god, you say, 'YES!'"*


----------



## elaclair

Jason Nipp said:


> It's a Wonderful Life.
> 
> *"Ray. If someone asks if you are a god, you say, 'YES!'"*


Ah, who ya gonna call?.......

Ghostbusters

*"I think perhaps Mr. Newton has had enough, don't you? "*


----------



## Jason Nipp

The Man Who Fell to Earth

*"My brother just paid a buck to see your underpants."*


----------



## glorman

Jason Nipp said:


> The Man Who Fell to Earth
> 
> *"My brother just paid a buck to see your underpants."*


Sixteen Candles

"If History has taught us anything, its that you can kill anybody"


----------



## fluffybear

Godfather

this should be a easy one:

*But we Romans are rich. We've got a lot of gods. We've got a god for everything. The only thing we don't have a god for is premature ejaculation... but I hear that's coming quickly. *


----------



## dbconsultant

fluffybear said:


> Godfather
> 
> this should be a easy one:
> 
> *But we Romans are rich. We've got a lot of gods. We've got a god for everything. The only thing we don't have a god for is premature ejaculation... but I hear that's coming quickly. *


History of the World Part I? Just guessing because it sounds like a Mel Brooks line!


----------



## fluffybear

dbconsultant said:


> History of the World Part I? Just guessing because it sounds like a Mel Brooks line!


Correct


----------



## elaclair

So come on Debi, you're up!


----------



## fluffybear

*This is U.S. History, I see the globe right there.
*


----------



## elaclair

fluffybear said:


> *This is U.S. History, I see the globe right there.
> *


Very cool...

Fast Times At Ridgemont High

*"Death is a primitive concept. I prefer to think of them as battling evil, in another dimension."

*


----------



## dettxw

_The Last Starfighter_

with a Spanish accent
*"You keep using that word. I don't think it means what you think it means."*


----------



## fluffybear

dettxw said:


> with a Spanish accent
> *"You keep using that word. I don't think it means what you think it means."*


I had just planned to use this quote!

Princess Bride

*kid who tells on another kid is a dead kid! *


----------



## Jason Nipp

Over the Edge (BTW, a search found that quote in at least 3 movies)

*"Momma says alligators are ornery because they got all them teeth and no toothbrush."*


----------



## fluffybear

Waterboy

*The dead know only one thing: it is better to be alive. *


----------



## Jason Nipp

Full Metal Jacket

*" He's a pedantic, pontificating, pretentious ba$tard, a belligerent old fart, a worthless steaming pile of cow dung, figuratively speaking." *


----------



## fluffybear

Liar Liar

*Don't tell them anything! He hasn't even tortured you yet! *


----------



## davring

fluffybear said:


> Liar Liar
> 
> *Don't tell them anything! He hasn't even tortured you yet! *


The Russians Are Coming the Russians Are Coming

Stupid is as stupid does


----------



## fluffybear

Forrest Gump

*Killin' generals could get to be a habit with me. *


----------



## Jason Nipp

The Dirty Dozen

*"So I jump ship in Hong Kong and make my way over to Tibet, and I get on as a looper at a course over in the Himalayas. A looper, you know, a caddy, a looper, a jock. So, I tell them I'm a pro jock, and who do you think they give me? The Dalai Lama, himself. Twelfth son of the Lama. The flowing robes, the grace, bald... striking. So, I'm on the first tee with him. I give him the driver. He hauls off and whacks one - big hitter, the Lama - long, into a ten-thousand foot crevasse, right at the base of this glacier. Do you know what the Lama says? Gunga galunga... gunga, gunga-galunga. So we finish the 18th and he's gonna stiff me. And I say, "Hey, Lama, hey, how about a little something, you know, for the effort, you know." And he says, "Oh, uh, there won't be any money, but when you die, on your deathbed, you will receive total consciousness." So I got that goin' for me, which is nice."*


----------



## fluffybear

Jason Nipp said:


> The Dirty Dozen
> 
> *"So I jump ship in Hong Kong and make my way over to Tibet, and I get on as a looper at a course over in the Himalayas. A looper, you know, a caddy, a looper, a jock. So, I tell them I'm a pro jock, and who do you think they give me? The Dalai Lama, himself. Twelfth son of the Lama. The flowing robes, the grace, bald... striking. So, I'm on the first tee with him. I give him the driver. He hauls off and whacks one - big hitter, the Lama - long, into a ten-thousand foot crevasse, right at the base of this glacier. Do you know what the Lama says? Gunga galunga... gunga, gunga-galunga. So we finish the 18th and he's gonna stiff me. And I say, "Hey, Lama, hey, how about a little something, you know, for the effort, you know." And he says, "Oh, uh, there won't be any money, but when you die, on your deathbed, you will receive total consciousness." So I got that goin' for me, which is nice."*


Caddyshack

*You little b__ch! I'll get you in the sequel for this!*


----------



## Jason Nipp

Evil Toons
*
"I'm not letting you in because you're old as f_ck. Not for the earth, but for this club." *


----------



## fluffybear

Knocked Up

*What the hell kind of traffic control is this? *


----------



## Jason Nipp

Tora! Tora! Tora!

*"I have a toy pony. He takes big $hits."*


----------



## fluffybear

Mystery, Alaska

*Do you want to change you bull$hit story, sir? *


----------



## Jason Nipp

The Fugitive
*
"You shut your mouth when you're talking to me!" *


----------



## fluffybear

Wedding Crashers

*If you're gonna stay home today, you can help me shave my armpits. *


----------



## Jason Nipp

Billy Madison

* "You've got more video games than a teen-aged Asian kid." *


----------



## fluffybear

40 year old virgin

*I killed a girl, it was no accident. Put a gun to the back of her head and blew her brains right out the front. I was in love. *


----------



## Jason Nipp

River's Edge

*"Man, that's a huge b_tch!" *


----------



## B Newt

A guy outside a door: " Hey buddy what died in there? "

Response form the guy on the other side of the door: " F**K you A**hole "


----------



## Jason Nipp

B Newt said:


> A guy outside a door: " Hey buddy what died in there? "
> 
> Response form the guy on the other side of the door: " F**K you A**hole "


*Invalid response, you did not name the movie my quote is from.*

The object of this game is to name the correct movie the previous quote is from then name another quote for others to find the movie too.


----------



## fluffybear

"Man, that's a huge b_tch!" = Male Gigolo

*Bizarre what some men find attractive *


----------



## Jason Nipp

fluffybear said:


> "Man, that's a huge b_tch!" = Male Gigolo
> 
> *Bizarre what some men find attractive *


(To be more accurate.... _Deuce Bigelow: Male Gigolo)_

Bridget Jones Diary

*"Can I paint his yoo-hoo gold now? It's kind of my thing, you know&#8230; "*


----------



## papa_azteca

Jason Nipp said:


> (To be more accurate.... _Deuce Bigelow: Male Gigolo)_
> 
> Bridget Jones Diary
> 
> *"Can I paint his yoo-hoo gold now? It's kind of my thing, you know&#8230; "*


Goldmember?

*Hey Hoops, you ever noticed people die in alphabetical order.*


----------



## fluffybear

One crazy summer

*How about Chuck Norris with a BB gun. *


----------



## Jason Nipp

Get Smart

*"I love to see a fat guy score." *


----------



## papa_azteca

Jason Nipp said:


> Get Smart
> 
> *"I love to see a fat guy score." *


"Because first you get a fat guy spike, then you get the fat guy dance." The Replacements

Woman: He likes to bump things with his head (laughs nervously)
Man: How proud you must be.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Jason Nipp said:


> Get Smart
> 
> *"I love to see a fat guy score." *


John Madden in "The Replacements".....you forgot the "Boom"...


----------



## BlueSnake

papa_azteca said:


> "Because first you get a fat guy spike, then you get the fat guy dance." The Replacements
> 
> Woman: He likes to bump things with his head (laughs nervously)
> Man: How proud you must be.


Parenthood

Easy one.

*You're gonna need a bigger boat*


----------



## djlong

BlueSnake said:


> Parenthood
> 
> Easy one.
> 
> *You're gonna need a bigger boat*


It IS easy: Jaws

If it weren't so early on a Sunday more people would have guessed 

Here's another easy one

"Wings? I don't have wings!"

"Of course not. You're a boy."


----------



## dettxw

_The Dark Crystal_

*...suck my wake.*


----------



## fluffybear

Great Outdoors


----------



## fluffybear

*Do you know what the penalty for animal cruelty is in this state?
*


----------



## Pink Fairy

National Lampoons Vacation

*I'm surrounded by idiots*


----------



## fluffybear

Lion King

*So, Fred, what am I gonna call you now? Boss? Chief? *


----------



## Pink Fairy

Flintstones!!!

Really easy one

*...fava beans and a nice chianti*


----------



## dettxw

The Silence of the Lambs.

*Are you really as horny as a ten-peckered owl?*


----------



## Pink Fairy

Pump up the Volume (Although I searched later and found that that quote brings up too much other stuff!)

*Sorry, Sir. Just real anxious to kick some alien ass*


----------



## tametomo

Independence Day

*We had a car waiting.*


----------



## Jason Nipp

Stripes

*"I have no bird, I have no bush. God has taken my bird and my bush." *


----------



## fluffybear

Bruce Almighty

*I'm a g_dd__n marvel of modern science. *


----------



## BlueSnake

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest

*Next time I'll pull out the uh... leather, high heels and pink underwear for you*


----------



## fluffybear

Gone in 60 seconds

*Drive carefully. And don't forget to fasten your condom.*


----------



## elaclair

fluffybear said:


> Gone in 60 seconds
> 
> *Drive carefully. And don't forget to fasten your condom.*


Father Of The Bride

*"How would you like to go through life with the name Cooper Banks-Mackenzie? The kid's gonna sound like a law firm. "*


----------



## jodyguercio

elaclair said:


> Father Of The Bride
> 
> *"How would you like to go through life with the name Cooper Banks-Mackenzie? The kid's gonna sound like a law firm. "*


Father of the Bride II.

You are here by sentenced to swing by the neck until your feet quit kickin'.


----------



## fluffybear

Shanghai Noon

*"Don't let the situation change you. Change it. "*


----------



## Jason Nipp

Rumble in the Bronx

*"I guess when you combine large quantities of cough syrup with Yodels&#8230;&#8230;..you get acid."*


----------



## fluffybear

Click


----------



## fluffybear

*He's got more humor in his little pinky than you have in your whole pinky. *


----------



## Pink Fairy

The Hollywood Knights (nights) (Cant remember the spelling)

*I remember, doing the time warp, drinking....*


----------



## fluffybear

Rocky Horror Picture Show

*Well, that's about all, Lieutenant. If it makes you feel any better, Admiral Wentworth says this is the worst ship he's ever seen in his entire naval career. *


----------



## Pink Fairy

Mister Roberts

*As you wish....*


----------



## jodyguercio

Pink Fairy said:


> Mister Roberts
> 
> *As you wish....*


Princess Bride

He didn't bump ya, slam into ya , or nudge ya. He rubbed ya, and rubbin son is racin.


----------



## dettxw

_Days of Thunder_

*Sweet ass sweet.*


----------



## fluffybear

Night at the Roxbury

*You get yourself a job before sundown, or we're sending you to military school with that *


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> Night at the Roxbury
> 
> *You get yourself a job before sundown, or we're sending you to military school with that *


And the rest of that quote is classic as well....

Up in Smoke

*"They tried and failed?"*


----------



## fluffybear

Dune

*Teaching is just a way to pay the bills until I finish my novel. *


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> Dune
> 
> *Teaching is just a way to pay the bills until I finish my novel. *


Animal House

*"You got a window, open it."*


----------



## Jason Nipp

Good Morning Vietnam

*"God bless the Internet!"*


----------



## smiddy

American Pie

*"Hey that's my pie!"*


----------



## fluffybear

Revenge of the Nerds

*Have you ever seen anything as idiotic as me on that screen tonight? *


----------



## smiddy

Singing in the Rain

*"Would you say I have a plethora of pinatas?"*


----------



## fluffybear

3 Amigos


----------



## fluffybear

*Biggest boar in the world, I bet. *
_(All depends on how you spell it. )_


----------



## smiddy

State Fair

*"Bring it on, pecker face!"*


----------



## techrep

Surf''s up



smiddy said:


> State Fair
> 
> *"Bring it on, pecker face!"*


"Keep it fair"


----------



## papa_azteca

techrep said:


> Surf''s up
> 
> "Keep it fair"


Caddy Shack?


----------



## fluffybear

*I look like the Hamburglar. *


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> *I look like the Hamburglar. *


Pineapple Express
*
"Funny thing about that little white speck on top of chicken sh$t, well that little white speck is chicken sh$t too."*


----------



## fluffybear

Pure country

*Only two things in the world I'm scared of. 
Only scared of two things? What's that?
Women and the police.*


----------



## bjamin82

fluffybear said:


> Pure country
> 
> *Only two things in the world I'm scared of.
> Only scared of two things? What's that?
> Women and the police.*


White Lightning?

*What are you gonna do? Nice college boy, eh? You wanna gun down a police captain, why, 'cause he slapped you in the face a little bit? You think this is the army where you shoot 'em from a mile away? You gotta get up close and -- badabing! -- blow their brains all over your nice Ivy League suit.*


----------



## fluffybear

Godfather

*Shut Up! Another officer is dead because you shot your mouth off. *


----------



## bjamin82

fluffybear said:


> Godfather
> 
> *Shut Up! Another officer is dead because you shot your mouth off. *


SWAT

*If we ever needed money we'd rob the airport. To us it was better than citibank.*


----------



## smiddy

Good Fellas

*"Dirty Hoe... I'm sorry, baby. I love you."*


----------



## bjamin82

smiddy said:


> Good Fellas
> 
> *"Dirty Hoe... I'm sorry, baby. I love you."*


Cat in the Hat

*"Legend has it, his shadow once killed a dog."*


----------



## fluffybear

A Bronx Tale


----------



## fluffybear

*When you rich, food ain't supposed to taste like what it really is.*


----------



## smiddy

The Legend of Billie Jean

*"You mean you haven't trimmed your stockings or hung your chestnuts or roasted the tree?"*


----------



## fluffybear

Shrek the Halls

*Hate, hate, hate. Hate, hate, hate. Double Hate. LOATHE ENTIRELY! *


----------



## bjamin82

fluffybear said:


> Shrek the Halls
> 
> *Hate, hate, hate. Hate, hate, hate. Double Hate. LOATHE ENTIRELY! *


How the Grinch Stole Christmas

*"To protect the sheep, you have to kill the wolf, and to kill the wolf, you have to be the wolf!" *


----------



## papa_azteca

fluffybear said:


> Shrek the Halls
> 
> *Hate, hate, hate. Hate, hate, hate. Double Hate. LOATHE ENTIRELY! *


The Grinch

*"I've been brushing up on my Spanish of late, and I think he is saying something about, you know, his being Catholic, and it's a sin."*


----------



## fluffybear

papa_azteca said:


> The Grinch
> 
> *"I've been brushing up on my Spanish of late, and I think he is saying something about, you know, his being Catholic, and it's a sin."*


Bad News Bears

*The American Express Card. Don't steal home without it. *


----------



## bjamin82

fluffybear said:


> Bad News Bears
> 
> *The American Express Card. Don't steal home without it. *


Major League

*"To protect the sheep, you have to kill the wolf, and to kill the wolf, you have to be the wolf!" *


----------



## papa_azteca

bjamin82 said:


> Major League
> 
> *"To protect the sheep, you have to kill the wolf, and to kill the wolf, you have to be the wolf!" *


Training Day

*So you're setting the apple. Good. Want a cookie?.*


----------



## fluffybear

papa_azteca said:


> Training Day
> 
> *So you're setting the apple. Good. Want a cookie?.[/COLOR]*


Rounders

*Hey look at that. Dinner and a show. *


----------



## bjamin82

fluffybear said:


> Rounders
> 
> *Hey look at that. Dinner and a show. *


Ice Age

*I see you're drinking 1% milk. Is that because you think you're fat? Because you're not. You could probably be drinking whole milk. *


----------



## fluffybear

Napoleon Dynamite

*You're blocking my view.
Which view is that?
The one you're blocking!*


----------



## papa_azteca

fluffybear said:


> *You're blocking my view.
> Which view is that?
> The one you're blocking!*


Charade

*The pellet with the poison's in the vessel with the pestle; the chalice from the palace has the brew that is true!*


----------



## fluffybear

Court Jester

*"I beg pardon?" What are you so polite about? *
_(For the same reason you are not: it's the way I was brought up. )_


----------



## Jason Nipp

12 Angry Men
*
"It's not who I am underneath, but it's what I do that defines me. "*


----------



## fluffybear

Batman Begins

*Yeah, by the time we get there the kid won't even be dead anymore. *


----------



## mfmathis

Stand By Me

---------------

"You shall be known as Usul, which is the strength of the base of the pillar."


----------



## techrep

Dune
--------------

I'd, uh , like to get a few pictures for the archives before she wakes up.


----------



## fluffybear

5th element

*She's incredible! I hope to God she's not a female impersonator.*


----------



## techrep

fluffybear said:


> 5th element
> 
> *She's incredible! I hope to God she's not a female impersonator.*


Silent Movie

"I've got a bad feeling about this"


----------



## fluffybear

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull

*Once again, my life has been saved by the miracle of lasagna. *


----------



## mjones73

Garfield

*Wrong, ********, trick question. Lemmy *IS* God. *


----------



## jodyguercio

mjones73 said:


> Garfield
> 
> *Wrong, ********, trick question. Lemmy *IS* God. *


Airheads

"English, dude, English"


----------



## fluffybear

Transformers

*We're supposed to be roughing it! There's no thermostat in a tent! *


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> Transformers
> 
> *We're supposed to be roughing it! There's no thermostat in a tent! *


Race for Your Life Charlie Brown.

I'll start pitching when you start hitting.


----------



## fluffybear

The Natural

*I see you are familiar with the falling-down-on-the-floor ploy. *


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> The Natural
> 
> *I see you are familiar with the falling-down-on-the-floor ploy. *


Return of the Pink Panther

*"Just relax, Chris, tonight is going to be the greatest night of your life. *


----------



## techrep

Adventures in babysitting

"I am a leaf on the wind"


----------



## fluffybear

Serenity

*When a man says no to champagne, he says no to life. *


----------



## Cholly

Deer Hunter

*Yes, Bwana*


----------



## fluffybear

Hatari

*No buts about it... I'm getting enough butts as it is. *


----------



## Jason Nipp

The Rookie

*"When Cameron was in Egypt land,.......... Let my Cameron,..... goooo...."*


----------



## fluffybear

Ferris Bueller's Day Off

*I never said family don't break up. Don't you watch Oprah? *


----------



## djlong

fluffybear said:


> *I never said family don't break up. Don't you watch Oprah? *


Major Payne.

"You had me at itchy asscheeks."


----------



## fluffybear

djlong said:


> "You had me at itchy asscheeks."


I give!


----------



## djlong

I just saw it Friday night - it's a line from "House Bunny" (my 16 year old daughter wanted to see it - it was *very* silly)

I'll put something easier out there...

"Why are things so heavy in the future? Is there something wrong with the Earth gravitational pull?"


----------



## fluffybear

djlong said:


> I just saw it Friday night - it's a line from "House Bunny" (my 16 year old daughter wanted to see it - it was *very* silly)


The wife and I had planned to go and see it last week as well but instead she decided she wanted to go shopping :icon_cry:



djlong said:


> I'll put something easier out there...
> 
> "Why are things so heavy in the future? Is there something wrong with the Earth gravitational pull?"


Back to the Future

*Time out! Sorry bad guys, but I am running out of air. Gotta get pumped. *


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

fluffybear said:


> *Time out! Sorry bad guys, but I am running out of air. Gotta get pumped. *


Robin Hood Men In Tights

*Well, I got a 426 hemi here, 3/4 cams, nitro boosters, I can get 'er up to as good as 155! Never do, though, of course, unless I'm chasing a cute chick in a Ferrari! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I guess I was goin' about... 65, tops.*


----------



## mjones73

Black Sheep

*Oh, boys! Lookee what I got heyuh.*


----------



## fluffybear

Blazing Saddles

*If you can find a greasier sandwich, you're in Mexico! *


----------



## Cholly

Simpsons Movie.

*I hate this town!*


----------



## Jason Nipp

High Noon

*"Why do we fall? So we can learn how to pick ourselves back up. "*


----------



## fluffybear

Batman Begins

*Cards with the tards. Who could beat a night of cards, chips, dips and dorks? *


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> Batman Begins
> 
> *Cards with the tards. Who could beat a night of cards, chips, dips and dorks? *


Cant Buy Me Love

*"Oh and dont hold the ball so tight, its an egg, hold it like an egg."*


----------



## fluffybear

Bull Durham

*Eddie's gettin' too old for this. I know what it's like. You walk out there with your arm hangin. *


----------



## smiddy

Eight Men Out

*Fight now, cry later. *


----------



## dave29

from dawn till dusk

*that's great. go ahead, make your jokes, mister...jokey...jokemaker. *


----------



## fluffybear

Dodgeball: True Underdog story

*You don't think as a team, you don't play as a team, you don't even LOSE as a team! *


----------



## Jason Nipp

Angels in the Outfield

*"Send him home, time to go home there, ball...What's the matter you son of a ***** ball, why didn't you just go home, that's your home. Are you to good for your home...Answer me! SUCK MY WHITE A$$, BALL! "*


----------



## fluffybear

Happy Gilmore

*Yeah, and we're not gonna fall for a banana in the tailpipe. *


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> Happy Gilmore
> 
> *Yeah, and we're not gonna fall for a banana in the tailpipe. *


Beverly Hills Cop

*"The other night he threw away his baseball cards because he said Mickey Mantle wouldn't pay our rent. "*


----------



## Cholly

Jason Nipp said:


> High Noon
> 
> *"Why do we fall? So we can learn how to pick ourselves back up. "*


:nono: Wrong!! Tsk, Jason! My line was "I hate this town! "
It's from Quick Change, starring Bill Murray!


----------



## Jason Nipp

A Bronx Tale

*"I can't believe my grandmother just felt me up"*


----------



## Jason Nipp

Cholly said:


> :nono: Wrong!! It's from Quick Change, starring Bill Murray!


If you search it you will find it in both High Noon and South Park as well.


----------



## Jason Nipp

A Bronx Tale

*"I can't believe my grandmother just felt me up"*


----------



## glorman

Jason Nipp said:


> A Bronx Tale
> 
> *"I can't believe my grandmother just felt me up"*


Sixteen Candles

"Now run home and get your shinebox"


----------



## jodyguercio

glorman said:


> Sixteen Candles
> 
> "Now run home and get your shinebox"


Goodfellas

*"They're not hunting us. We're in the middle of a war. "*


----------



## fluffybear

Alien vs. Predator

*That's toughest, meanest, *filthiest* pest hole on the face of the earth! *


----------



## Jason Nipp

The Muppet Movie

*"Becky was a good girl and didn't need to be spanked...dammit. "*


----------



## dave29

fletch lives
*Did you see that? --They're throwing cars at us. How could I not see that?*


----------



## fluffybear

Bad Boys II

*I'm from the city -- Doesn't matter what city; all cities are alike. *


----------



## fluffybear

> *I'm from the city -- Doesn't matter what city; all cities are alike. *


Times Up!

Answer: Easy Rider


----------



## fluffybear

*I don't know who he is but I hate him. *


----------



## fluffybear

Answer was:

What's up Doc?

To get things rolling again, here is an easy one:

*Hot Lips, you incredible nincompoop. It's the end of the quarter. *


----------



## djlong

I'd only have a GUESS that it would be "M*A*S*H"


----------



## fluffybear

djlong said:


> I'd only have a GUESS that it would be "M*A*S*H"


correct, have a quote for us?


----------



## djlong

Didn't want to be presumptuous. 

"Did your parents have any children that lived?"

Extra Credit from a TV miniseries: "Don't try to out-weird me! I get stranger things than you free with my breakfast cereal!"


----------



## fluffybear

djlong said:


> "Did your parents have any children that lived?"


Full Metal Jacket



djlong said:


> Extra Credit from a TV miniseries: "Don't try to out-weird me! I get stranger things than you free with my breakfast cereal!"


Sounds like something from Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy

*May the schwartz be with you! *


----------



## mjones73

Spaceballs

*Wait. Where are you going? I was going to make Espresso*


----------



## fluffybear

Young Frankenstein

*If that's true, they're only trying to outlive their wives so they can be bachelors again. *


----------



## fluffybear

Answer:

Royal Wedding

Let's see if this one is any easier

*Don't steal anything. If I come back here and anything's missing, I'm going straight to the police. I mean it. *


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> Answer:
> 
> Royal Wedding
> 
> Let's see if this one is any easier
> 
> *Don't steal anything. If I come back here and anything's missing, I'm going straight to the police. I mean it. *


Well its only been a few days since you posted this Fluffy.

Risky Business

*"What's so crazy about standing toe to toe with someone saying "I am"? "*


----------



## fluffybear

Rocky Balboa

*I KNEW we shouldn't have left him! We haven't been apart in thirty-five years! *


----------



## fluffybear

Let's call this one, It's been long enough:
_
Answer: Adventures of Rocky & Bullwinkle_

Let's try this one:
*
Well, put a little lipstick on, I'll drop you off at a gay bar. *


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> Let's call this one, It's been long enough:
> _
> Answer: Adventures of Rocky & Bullwinkle_
> 
> Let's try this one:
> *
> Well, put a little lipstick on, I'll drop you off at a gay bar. *


Smokey and the Bandit 3.
*
"But the world was a tomb to me, a graveyard of broken statues, and each of those statues resembled her face. "*


----------



## fluffybear

Interview with the vampire

*If you see an opposum, kill it. It's not a pet. *


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> Interview with the vampire
> 
> *If you see an opposum, kill it. It's not a pet. *


Semi-Pro

*"Get ready, little lady. Hell is coming to breakfast. "*


----------



## fluffybear

Outlaw Josey Wales

*Tongue may be straight, but mouth hide many sharp teeth. *


----------



## fluffybear

fluffybear said:


> Outlaw Josey Wales
> 
> *Tongue may be straight, but mouth hide many sharp teeth. *


Answer = The Villain

*There's no crying in baseball*


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> Answer = The Villain
> 
> *There's no crying in baseball*


A League of Their Own

*"Son, in 35 years of religious study, I have only come up with two hard incontrovertible facts: there is a God, and I'm not Him. "*


----------



## fluffybear

Rudy
*
Yes, but there's just something about him. Something around the eyes, I don't know, reminds me of... me. No. I'm sure of it, I hate him.*


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> Rudy
> *
> Yes, but there's just something about him. Something around the eyes, I don't know, reminds me of... me. No. I'm sure of it, I hate him.*


Tombstone

*"Welcome to the revolution"*


----------



## fluffybear

From under siege

*Kids are starving in India and you're walking around with a sombrero full of peanuts. *


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> From under siege
> 
> *Kids are starving in India and you're walking around with a sombrero full of peanuts. *


Meatballs

*"Courage is no match for an unfriendly shoe, Countess..."*


----------



## fluffybear

For your eyes only

*Yes... of course. We have a train to catch. And I don't want to start bleeding over the seats. *


----------



## djlong

Monty Python's "The Meaning of Life"

"Is he always this funny, or only on days when he's wanted for murder?"


----------



## fluffybear

Who framed Roger Rabbit


----------



## fluffybear

*I'm so rich, I wish I had a dime for every dime I had. *


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> *I'm so rich, I wish I had a dime for every dime I had. *


Arthur

*"Who is this person who speaks to me as though I needed his advice? "*


----------



## fluffybear

Braveheart


----------



## fluffybear

*Well, can you imagine how the girls'd love that, a barker who runs home to his wife every night! Why, people would laugh themselves sick! Well, I know I would!*


----------



## Cholly

Carousel.

*Make mine sasparilly!*


----------



## fluffybear

Cholly said:


> *Make mine sasparilly!*


The Looney, Looney, Looney Bugs Bunny Movie

*Why any kid would want to be an orphan is beyond me. *


----------



## Cholly

Annie (Actually, my last line was from "Calamity Jane")

*Made it, Ma! Top of the World!*


----------



## fluffybear

Cholly said:


> *Made it, Ma! Top of the World!*


White Heat

*It looks, after all, as if you will see Berlin before I do. *


----------



## BubblePuppy

fluffybear said:


> White Heat
> 
> *It looks, after all, as if you will see Berlin before I do. *


Casablanca (?)

I'd rather have two girls at twenty-one each, than one girl at forty-two.


----------



## fluffybear

BubblePuppy said:


> I'd rather have two girls at twenty-one each, than one girl at forty-two.


You can't cheat an honest man!



BubblePuppy said:


> Casablanca (?)


Sorry! Incorrect. I'll re-post it to give you another shot at it.

*
It looks, after all, as if you will see Berlin before I do. *


----------



## jackienopay

fluffybear said:


> You can't cheat an honest man!
> 
> Sorry! Incorrect. I'll re-post it to give you another shot at it.
> 
> *
> It looks, after all, as if you will see Berlin before I do. *


The Great Escape

*"Say what you want about the tenents of National Socialism, at least it's an ethos."*


----------



## fluffybear

Big Lebowski

*He's got more humor in his little pinky than you have in your whole pinky.*


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> Big Lebowski
> 
> *He's got more humor in his little pinky than you have in your whole pinky.*


The Hollywood Knights

*I dunno what the hell's in there, but it's weird and pissed off, whatever it is. *


----------



## fluffybear

The Thing

*Oh, pardon me. For some reason you sounded a little taller on radio.*


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> The Thing
> 
> *Oh, pardon me. For some reason you sounded a little taller on radio.*


Smokey and the Bandit

*Thats why I like high school girls. I get older and they stay the same age.*


----------



## fluffybear

jodyguercio said:


> Smokey and the Bandit
> 
> *Thats why I like high school girls. I get older and they stay the same age.*


Dazed and confused

*If you really knew how dirty and raggedy-assed the Old West was, you wouldn't want any part of it. *


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> Dazed and confused
> 
> *If you really knew how dirty and raggedy-assed the Old West was, you wouldn't want any part of it. *


Tom Horn

*Since then you pass the taters, and I'll pass 'em right back... *


----------



## fluffybear

Alamo

Now for an easy one:

*Badges? We don't need no stinking badges. *


----------



## Cmnore

Treasure of the Sierra Madre

"*That's a reeeeeeeal bad hat Harry*."


----------



## fluffybear

fluffybear said:


> Now for an easy one:
> 
> *Badges? We don't need no stinking badges. *





Cmnore said:


> Treasure of the Sierra Madre


 Not even close 



Cmnore said:


> "*That's a reeeeeeeal bad hat Harry*."


Jaws

*Badges? We don't need no stinking badges. *[/QUOTE]


----------



## dettxw

_Blazing Saddles_

*Get in boys, I'm gonna R U N N O F T*


----------



## fluffybear

O Brother, Where Art Thou?

* I want to see you and the other girls in the locker room, now! *


----------



## dfd

fluffybear said:


> Not even close
> 
> The original quotation comes from the 1948 film The Treasure of the Sierra Madre with Humphrey Bogart - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stinking_badges


----------



## fluffybear

dfd said:


> fluffybear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close
> 
> The original quotation comes from the 1948 film The Treasure of the Sierra Madre with Humphrey Bogart - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stinking_badges
> 
> 
> 
> I will give you that there was a quote in the Treasure of Sierra Madre which is very much similar ('Badges? We ain't got no badges. We don't need no badges! I don't have to show you any stinkin' badges!'). However the quote in Blazing Saddles is different so the answer of 'Treasure of Sierra Madre' would still be incorrect.
> 
> Thank You though for enlightening me on this piece of trivia.
Click to expand...


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> O Brother, Where Art Thou?
> 
> * I want to see you and the other girls in the locker room, now! *


Revenge of the Nerds

*Are we hoping the ghost is going to have to use the potty? *


----------



## fluffybear

What lies beneath!

*Love floats, just like sorrow. *


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> What lies beneath!
> 
> *Love floats, just like sorrow. *


The Hotel New Hampshire

*"You never quit on your music. No matter what happens. Cuz anytime something bad happens to you, that's the one place you can escape to and just let it go. I learned it the hard way. And anyway, look at me. Nothing bad's gonna happen. You gotta have a little faith. "*


----------



## fluffybear

August Rush

*You kids keep your noses clean, you understand? You'll be hearing from me if you don't! We ain't gonna stand for any weirdness out here! *


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> August Rush
> 
> *You kids keep your noses clean, you understand? You'll be hearing from me if you don't! We ain't gonna stand for any weirdness out here! *


Friday the 13th
*"Will you look at the man? He's a Freudian delight; he crawls with clues! "*


----------



## fluffybear

The Caine Mutiny


----------



## fluffybear

*Hershberger is HAMBURGER!*


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> *Hershberger is HAMBURGER!*


Dazed and Confused

*"Easy you just dont lead em as much."*


----------



## kocuba

Full Metal Jacket

What we've got here is... failure to communicate. Some men you just can't reach. So you get what we had here last week, which is the way he wants it... well, he gets it. I don't like it any more than you men. 
(Bonus point for the song reference too)


----------



## jerry downing

Cool Hand Luke


This is me expressing myself. I hate this job.


----------



## jerry downing

Another clue to above.

I'm going to set the building on fire.


----------



## fluffybear

jodyguercio said:


> Dazed and Confused


Not even close. answer was Super Dad



jerry downing said:


> This is me expressing myself. I hate this job.


Office Space

*Why any kid would want to be an orphan is beyond me. *


----------



## fluffybear

Time's up on this one.

Answer - Annie

*So he says, "So I get it, so you think I'm some kinda jerk for askin'," only he doesn't use the word "jerk." *


----------



## fluffybear

fluffybear said:


> Time's up on this one.
> 
> Answer - Annie
> 
> *So he says, "So I get it, so you think I'm some kinda jerk for askin'," only he doesn't use the word "jerk." *


2 weeks is enough 

Answer - *Fargo*

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night! When I get home, I'm getting a CAT scan!


----------



## Getteau

fluffybear said:


> 2 weeks is enough
> 
> Answer - *Fargo*
> 
> Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night! When I get home, I'm getting a CAT scan!


Christmas Vacation ?


----------



## fluffybear

Getteau said:


> Christmas Vacation ?


Nope! Good guess but incorrect!


----------



## Tinymon

Getteau said:


> Christmas Vacation ?


The Santa Clause

""If you want to become a greasy spot on a country road, go ahead. I don't give a sh#$ and I don't think anybody else does. But you're not going to do it on my racetrack."


----------



## fluffybear

Days of Thunder
*
What kind of an ******* lives on an island and he doesn't even have a boat?*


----------



## Tinymon

fluffybear said:


> Days of Thunder
> *
> What kind of an ******* lives on an island and he doesn't even have a boat?*


War Games

"Russians don't take a dump, son, without a plan."


----------



## fluffybear

Hunt for Red October

*Germans are still the best toy makers in the World! *


----------



## Tinymon

fluffybear said:


> Hunt for Red October
> 
> *Germans are still the best toy makers in the World! *


Battle of the Bulge

"You make it with some of these chicks, they think you gotta dance with them"


----------



## fluffybear

Saturday Night Fever

*No, I generally just piss over the side. *


----------



## fluffybear

"Up the Academy"

* Go change your Huggies, boy! *


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> "Up the Academy"
> 
> * Go change your Huggies, boy! *


Major Payne

*"Doc, I didn't know you's back in town."*


----------



## fluffybear

Tombstone


----------



## fluffybear

*Look baby I've only got half an hour. Can't we talk it out when you get to LA? *


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> *Look baby I've only got half an hour. Can't we talk it out when you get to LA? *


Airport 1975
*
"Sitting in prisons doesn't make you a good father. I spent half my kid's life in prison. Don't get to be my age with nothing but this, Charlie. Find somebody you want to spend the rest of your life with, and hold onto her forever."*


----------



## fluffybear

The Italian Job

*"It's just the same in here as being in your grave, only you miss the fun of being dead."*


----------



## merchione

Alcatraz Island

*"Then you will see, it is not the spoon that bends, it is only yourself."*


----------



## Sirshagg

that one is easy - The Matrix.


----------



## tcusta00

The Matrix
*
"I hope the Pacific is as blue as it has been in my dreams."*


----------



## Sirshagg

The Shawshank Redemption

*See Sig*


----------



## jodyguercio

Sirshagg said:


> The Shawshank Redemption
> 
> *See Sig*


City Slickers...

*"I am serious... and don't call me Shirley."*


----------



## tcusta00

Airplane

*"You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me? Then who the hell else are you talkin' to? You talkin' to me? Well, I'm the only one here."*


----------



## Sirshagg

I think, Airplane.

Hold on checking...
Yep, Airplane.

*You've got the wrong guys! Doesn't anyone watch the WB?*


----------



## jodyguercio

tcusta00 said:


> Airplane
> 
> *"You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me? Then who the hell else are you talkin' to? You talkin' to me? Well, I'm the only one here."*


Taxi Driver



Sirshagg said:


> I think, Airplane.
> 
> Hold on checking...
> Yep, Airplane.
> 
> *You've got the wrong guys! Doesn't anyone watch the WB?*


Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back

*"All right, sparky, here's the deal. If you wanna court the little lady, ya gotta be a straight shooter. Do ya got it?"
*


----------



## fluffybear

jodyguercio said:


> *"All right, sparky, here's the deal. If you wanna court the little lady, ya gotta be a straight shooter. Do ya got it?"
> *


Aladdin

*Now the one composition of Tchaikovsky's that he really detested was his Nutcracker Suite, which is probably the most popular thing he ever wrote.*


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> Aladdin
> 
> *Now the one composition of Tchaikovsky's that he really detested was his Nutcracker Suite, which is probably the most popular thing he ever wrote.*


Fantasia, the 1940 edition

*"Sirs! My brother and I are English gentlemen. English gentlemen do not beg!"*


----------



## fluffybear

Peter Pan

*Fifty bucks never killed anybody*


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> Peter Pan
> 
> *Fifty bucks never killed anybody*


Used Cars
*"Vaya con Dios, Brah."*


----------



## fluffybear

Point Break

*You oughtn't to run around like that. You'll get consumption. *


----------



## fluffybear

Time is up! 

The answer: Letter to Three Wives


----------



## fluffybear

*that's the poor fella that crossed the line earlier today. *


----------



## fluffybear

fluffybear said:


> *that's the poor fella that crossed the line earlier today. *


Support your local sheriff!


----------



## fluffybear

Let's see if this one is any easier:

*
I don't know what to make of you! You're too purty to be a skunk! Too thin to be a snake! To little to be a man, and too big to be a mouse! I reckon you're a rat!*


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> Let's see if this one is any easier:
> 
> *
> I don't know what to make of you! You're too purty to be a skunk! Too thin to be a snake! To little to be a man, and too big to be a mouse! I reckon you're a rat!*


I haven't checked this in a month......:eek2:

Oklahoma

*"Why don't you just land on the fool and get it over with?*


----------



## fluffybear

jodyguercio said:


> I haven't checked this in a month......:eek2:
> 
> Oklahoma
> 
> *"Why don't you just land on the fool and get it over with?*


Iron Eagle

*You watch your phraseology! *


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> Iron Eagle
> 
> *You watch your phraseology! *


One of my wife's favorites.....

The Music Man

*"Names is for tombstones&#8230; waste him!"*


----------



## fluffybear

Live and Let Die
*
I was reading about the stars. Talked about how the stars are the eyes of god. I think it's true, don't you? *


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> Live and Let Die
> *
> I was reading about the stars. Talked about how the stars are the eyes of god. I think it's true, don't you? *


To Live and Die in L.A.

*"What is this mess? An empty desk is an efficient desk."*


----------



## fluffybear

Brazil


----------



## fluffybear

*Here's where watching 'The World's Most Exciting Police Chases' pays off. *


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> *Here's where watching 'The World's Most Exciting Police Chases' pays off. *


S.W.A.T.

*"I got no where else to go."*


----------



## dettxw

An Officer and a Gentleman

*Driving with a load not properly tied down?*


----------



## fluffybear

Sure Thing

*I was swept away by emotion. *


----------



## jodyguercio

Buck Rogers in the 25th Century

*"Easy seizure boy!"*


----------



## fluffybear

8 Crazy Nights

*So it's from the finance company. So, it's better than no letter at all. So they want the third payment on the Plymouth. So they want the fourth... the fifth... the sixth... the seventh... So they want the Plymouth. *


----------



## jodyguercio

OK so you had a month Fluffy, time has been called.


----------



## fluffybear

jodyguercio said:


> OK so you had a month Fluffy, time has been called.


Okay, Stalag 17

*Nice town, Atlanta. *


----------



## jodyguercio

Escape From Alcatraz

*" I do not envy you the headache you will have when you awake. But for now, rest well and dream of large women. " *


----------



## fluffybear

Princess Bride

*Do you believe in interspecies dating? *


----------



## jodyguercio

While I could see Howard asking Penny this on _Big Bang Theory_ it was from The Muppets Take Manhattan.

*"You were working, you don't disturb a man when he's working."*


----------



## fluffybear

Pure Country

*Non! *


----------



## djlong

Famed mime Marcel Marceau in Mel Brooks' "Silent Movie" - the only word spoken in that entire movie.

A line I *wish* was in a movie: "Hello. My name is Batman. You killed my father. Prepare to die!"

But I'll go with this bit: 

"They can't expect us not to look them over now.."

"..yes, now that we have them right where they want us."


----------



## cmtar

What is .......Star Trek

*"We're better than you are! We have better stuff.

You dont get it, Steve. That doesn't matter!"*


----------



## fluffybear

Pirates of Silicon Valley

*I want you to stay at my house tonight. Will you do that for me?*


----------



## cmtar

Salem's Lot

*"Evil will always triumph over good because good is dumb."*


----------



## sideswipe

Spaceballs

*"Twelve milkmen is theortically possible, Thirteen is just silly.*


----------



## fluffybear

Freaked


----------



## fluffybear

*Oh Jesus! Oh God! Oh Jesus! Mary mother Jesus of Nazareth! *


----------



## sideswipe

Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby

*Why so serious?*


----------



## fluffybear

sideswipe said:


> Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby


Good guess but the quote was actually from Bean



sideswipe said:


> Why so serious?


Dark Knight


----------



## fluffybear

*You are a dud?*


----------



## fluffybear

Mouse that Roared


----------



## fluffybear

*Oh and it is LOVELY. You know, you're really quite a decorator. It's amazing what you've done with such a modest budget*


----------



## jodyguercio

OK no one knew it Fluffy...so I pose this:

*"Even bad men love their mothers."*


----------



## pfp

3:10 to Yuma?


----------



## fluffybear

jodyguercio said:


> OK no one knew it Fluffy...so I pose this:
> 
> *"Even bad men love their mothers."*


I'll go along with pfp and say 3:10 to Yuma.

but you still didn't answer mine  (and I actually thought it was rather easy):

*Oh and it is LOVELY. You know, you're really quite a decorator. It's amazing what you've done with such a modest budget*


----------



## Getteau

Shrek


(this may not be exact, but it should be close)

Why would you need multiple copies of the same book?

In case i want to read it more than once.


----------



## fluffybear

Getteau said:


> Shrek
> 
> (this may not be exact, but it should be close)
> 
> Why would you need multiple copies of the same book?
> 
> In case i want to read it more than once.


*
My Blue Heaven*


----------



## fluffybear

*these things went backwards. *


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> *these things went backwards. *


The Taking of Pelham 1-2-3

*"I think that it is possible for one man to love one woman all his life and be the better for it, yes."
*


----------



## fluffybear

Man in the Iron Mask

*I hate fat men!*


----------



## Movieman

Fluffy you killing us. I'll make this one easy.

"You want the truth!"


----------



## fluffybear

Movieman said:


> Fluffy you killing us. I'll make this one easy.
> 
> "You want the truth!"


Few Good Men

Still looking for an answer:

*I hate fat men!*


----------



## Movieman

*I hate fat men!*[/QUOTE]

My father-in-law gave me this one. I am too young to have seen this.

Abbott and Castello Meet Captian Kidd.

"I wouldn't worry about them. Didn't I tell ya before? It's my island."


----------



## fluffybear

Braveheart

*Joe should have dropped him harder. *


----------



## jodyguercio

Mighty Joe Young

*"What we've been doing lately is smoking massive amounts of drugs, binging on Entemmann's and listening to old Pink Floyd CDs." *


----------



## fluffybear

Beautiful Girls


----------



## fluffybear

*By the time a man's over 30, life should be sad, meaningless and hopeless! *


----------



## Movieman

War and Peace

*So then, if you spot me coming around that corner...you just gonna walk out on this woman? Not say good bye?*


----------



## fluffybear

HEAT


----------



## fluffybear

*It is a common mistake for boys of your age & athletic ability to underestimate men who have reached maturity. *


----------



## johnck78

South Pacific

*I'm too old for this s**t!*


----------



## elaclair

johnck78 said:


> *I'm too old for this s**t!*


That one has to show up in a lot of movies, but the most memorable one that comes to mind is....

Lethal Weapon

*"A Sherman can give you a very nice... edge. "*


----------



## fluffybear

elaclair said:


> That one has to show up in a lot of movies, but the most memorable one that comes to mind is....
> 
> Lethal Weapon
> 
> *"A Sherman can give you a very nice... edge. "*


Kelly's Heroes


----------



## fluffybear

*My wife's brother. I hit her, so he hit me several times*


----------



## puckwithahalo

fluffybear said:


> *My wife's brother. I hit her, so he hit me several times*


Dirty Harry

*It's a condition characterized by freedom from worry or any other pre-occupation really. *


----------



## fluffybear

Lucky Number 7


----------



## fluffybear

*I don't think there's one word that can describe a mans life*


----------



## spartanstew

Citizen Kane.


Kim: You don't have to worry.
Bryan: That's like telling water not to be wet, sweetie.


----------



## fluffybear

Taken

*They'll find some dumb S.O.B. to bring them up there. *


----------



## jrjcd

Towering inferno

"If it is noteworthy and rewarding to know that 2 and 2 make 4 to the accompaniment of deafening applause and prizes, then 2 and 2 making 4 will become the top level of learning."


----------



## fluffybear

Champagne for Caesar


----------



## fluffybear

*Death is not worse pain than an empty life. *


----------



## olla86

The King and I

You jump, I jump remember?


----------



## fluffybear

TITANIC

*Take that underwear off your head, enh? Enough is enough. *


----------



## brucemendes

Hi...
Oops sorry... can not find...


----------



## dettxw

_Kelly's Heros_

*Who's pickin' the banjo here?*


----------



## fluffybear

Deliverance

*I wish I could read this. I think it's dirty. *


----------



## dettxw

_The Dirty Dozen_

*I remember asking my mother once where babies came from and she told me one of the most outrageous, incredible stories I'd ever heard. It turned out to be true.*


----------



## fluffybear

dettxw said:


> *I remember asking my mother once where babies came from and she told me one of the most outrageous, incredible stories I'd ever heard. It turned out to be true.*


No Small Affair


----------



## fluffybear

*Everybody in the whole world who hates me is now here. *


----------



## Tiger Tony

That's Guys and Dolls

*"it's like a finger pointing a way to the moon, don't concentrate on the finger or you'll miss all that heavenly glory"*


----------



## fluffybear

Tiger Tony said:


> That's Guys and Dolls
> 
> *"it's like a finger pointing a way to the moon, don't concentrate on the finger or you'll miss all that heavenly glory"*


Enter the dragon


----------



## fluffybear

*I thought this was frontier country and we was pioneers. *


----------



## Mikemok1981

Support Your Local Sherriff

"Then may the Christian Lord guide my hand against your Roman Popery!"


----------



## fluffybear

Mikemok1981 said:


> Support Your Local Sherriff
> 
> "Then may the Christian Lord guide my hand against your Roman Popery!"


Gangs of New York

* Listen, why are you hanging around with me? *


----------



## fluffybear

fluffybear said:


> Gangs of New York
> 
> * Listen, why are you hanging around with me? *


We are coming on 6 months since I submitted this

The answer is TOM HORN


----------



## fluffybear

*"The only advice my Mom ever gave me was, "Don't live in the same city as your parents." *


----------



## Cholly

Nothing in Common

"Nora, I want my coffee"


----------



## fluffybear

Cholly said:


> Nothing in Common
> 
> "Nora, I want my coffee"


I give up? I found a couple of quotes which have been close but haven't found this one..


----------



## jerry downing

The only movie that I can think of is "The Thin Man" but I haven't found a copy of it yet to check.


----------



## jerry downing

I found a copy of "The Thin Man" and the quote is not there. I have also found out that there are five more "Thin Man" movies and the quote may be in any of them or none of them.
I give up.


----------



## fluffybear

I watched it last night myself. Fantastic movie. I had not realized there were 5 more in the series.

I would almost bet the quote did not come from The Thin Man series after seeing this first one. William Powell's character always tended to have something a little stronger than coffee in his hand.


----------



## Cholly

Cholly said:


> Nothing in Common
> 
> "Nora, I want my coffee"


S.Z "Cuddles" Sakall, in "Wintertime" (1943)


----------



## fluffybear

Have another one for us, Cholly?


----------



## Cholly

"Have you got two tens for a five?"


----------



## fluffybear

I know exactly who said this. I just need to remember which of their movies it was from.


----------



## fluffybear

Cholly said:


> "Have you got two tens for a five?"


A Night at the Tropics

A classic routine from Abbott and Costello

*Yeah, but you're gonna be stupid for the rest of your life. *


----------



## jerry downing

Stand by me

That's some bad hat Harry.


----------



## fluffybear

Jaws (just watched it again last evening)

*"What the h*ll kind of traffic control is this? "*


----------



## jerry downing

Tora Tora Tora


May I have ten thousand marbles?


----------



## pfp

Animal House


----------



## jerry downing

That is the last straw. I'll set the building on fire.


----------



## fluffybear

jerry downing said:


> That is the last straw. I'll set the building on fire.


Office Space

*Biggest boar in the world, I bet!*


----------



## hookemfins

fluffybear said:


> Office Space
> 
> *Biggest boar in the world, I bet!*


State Fair

Don't where I'll be then Doc, but I won't smell to good that for sure.


----------



## fluffybear

Airplanne

*Are you telling me that this sucker is nuclear?*


----------



## jerry downing

Back to the Future



You said rape twice.


----------



## fluffybear

Blazing Saddles

*Lunch is over! Grab your rifles! *


----------



## jerry downing

Battle of the bulge

*Roll on two.*


----------



## fluffybear

Green Mile

*Everybody needs a friend like me. *


----------



## pfp

Starship troopers

Alice, please. Your dog, Alice. It and my appetite are mutually exclusive.


----------



## bobsupra

Long Kiss Goodnight

"Non!"


----------



## fluffybear

bobsupra said:


> "Non!"


That's one a stumper! Let's try for another oen


----------



## jrwinter

wayne's world


----------



## djlong

No, it was the only word in Mel Brooks' "Silent Movie".

Yes, the entire movie was silent. And the ONE word was spoken by famous French mime Marcel Marceau.

Something easy: "I recognise the council has made a decision, but given that it's a stupid-ass decision, I've elected to ignore it. "


----------



## fluffybear

djlong said:


> No, it was the only word in Mel Brooks' "Silent Movie".
> 
> Yes, the entire movie was silent. And the ONE word was spoken by famous French mime Marcel Marceau.
> 
> Something easy: "I recognise the council has made a decision, but given that it's a stupid-ass decision, I've elected to ignore it. "


The Avengers


----------



## djlong

FINALLY!! I thought that was easy - took only 4 1/2 months 

So, fluffybear - you're up...


----------



## HinterXGames

"MOther is word for god upon the hearts and lips of all children"
--
(Figured i'd start it back up)


----------



## fluffybear

HinterXGames said:


> "MOther is word for god upon the hearts and lips of all children"
> --
> (Figured i'd start it back up)


The Crow


----------



## fluffybear

*"How come this guy never won an academy award?"*


----------



## Cyber36

Evil Toons....


----------



## Cyber36

Bullets? We don't need no stinking bullets!!


----------



## fluffybear

Cyber36 said:


> Bullets? We don't need no stinking bullets!!


OK, Cyber36 - it's been 6 months and I'm stumped. What's the answer?


----------



## jerry downing

Cyber36 said:


> Bullets? We don't need no stinking bullets!!


Are you sure you don't mean "badges"


----------



## dettxw

If "bullets" should have been "badges" then the quote from The Treasure of the Sierra Madre isn't accurate. 
The Treasure of the Sierra Madre quote (from IMDB) is "Badges? We ain't got no badges. We don't need no badges. I don't have to show you any stinking badges.".

Would make more sense if the line was purposely being misquoted using "bullets" in another movie.


----------



## fluffybear

Cyber36 said:


> Bullets? We don't need no stinking bullets!!





jerry downing said:


> Are you sure you don't mean "badges"


Then the line would have come from Blazing Saddles. As pointed out in another post, the line from 'Treasure of Sierra Madre' is different.


----------



## Herdfan

I do remember it being used with the word "bullets" in a spoof, but can't remember which one. It was similar to when movies were overusing the "Go ahead, make my day" line from The Dead Pool (?) and multiple variations of it were used.

"All I need are some tasty waves, a cool buzz. and I'm fine."


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Herdfan said:


> It was similar to when movies were overusing the "Go ahead, make my day" line from The Dead Pool (?) and multiple variations of it were used.


It was from Suden Impact



> "All I need are some tasty waves, a cool buzz. and I'm fine."


Fast Times at Ridgemont High

"Well we're not just going to let you walk out of here."


----------



## Herdfan

TheRatPatrol said:


> It was from Suden Impact
> 
> "Well we're not just going to let you walk out of here."


Well that was easy. 

"That rug really tied the room together."

I only know that one because I just got around to watching that movie.


----------



## dettxw

The Big Lebowski

"The pen is blue!"


----------



## MysteryMan

dettxw said:


> The Big Lebowski
> 
> "The pen is blue!"


Liar Liar......"That is my least vulnerable spot".


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> "That is my least vulnerable spot".


Casablanca

"My accountant says I have accepted enough bribes for this fiscal quarter"


----------

